# זהירות! קרדיטים חופרים לפניך!



## haych (26/10/13)

זהירות! קרדיטים חופרים לפניך!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מצטערת מראש שזה הולך להיות כ"כ ארוך, פשוט לא הצלחתי לתמצת! אל תרגישו רע אם לא יהיה לכם כח לקרוא הכל, זה לא אתם, זאת אני...
התחתנתי בצפון ורוב הספקים ובעלי המקצוע הם משם. אין פה הרבה מידע על חתונות בצפון, ככה שאני מקווה שאוכל לתרום קצת מנסיוני.

מוכנים? מתחילים!


----------



## ray of light (26/10/13)

יש! איזה כיף! מזל שאני לא עייפה 
עכשיו יש גם למה לחכות


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

מי אנחנו? 
אני, בת 28, למדתי עבודה סוציאלית אבל אני לא מתחברת לתחום ועובדת כרגע במשאבי אנוש. הוא, בן 29, מאוד קנאי לפרטיות שלו ולכן נקרא לו א'. סיים השנה תואר בהנדסה ועובד במפעל גדול.
אנחנו יחד 4 שנים, במקור מהצפון וגרים בבאר שבע בשבע השנים האחרונות. בשאיפה שזו השנה האחרונה שלנו בדרום ושבסופה נחזור לצפון.
מאוד אוהבים טיולים, בעיקר בעולם. אני נמשכת למקומות שהם פחות מיינסטרים ומדביקה אותו בהתלהבות שלי. 
אנחנו מגדלים מזה שנתיים מאושרות את מיס-הלן, כלבה מקסימה שאספנו מהרחוב ועוד תוזכר פה בהמשך.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/10/13)

איזה כיף! 
המון המון מזל טוב! מיס הלן מתוקה מתוקה!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

איך הכרנו? 
נתחיל בזה שבב"ש יש מספר מאוד גדול של כלבים של המרכז הארצי לכלבי נחיה. זה יצר מין קומונה כזאת של אנשים שכל הזמן מפגישים את הכלבים וחוגגים אירועים מיוחדים יחד.
לשותפה שלי היה כלב נחיה, ויום ראשון אחד, כשהייתי בסוף שנה ב', היה לי מבחן מזעזע שהייתי חייבת להתאוורר אחריו. יצאתי לטיול עם הכלב שלה. מרחוק ראיתי שני אנשים עם כלבי נחייה וידעתי שמתבקש ממני לעצור ולתת לכלב לשחק עם הכלבים שלהם, אבל לא התחשק לי לראות אנשים אז חציתי לצד השני של הכביש.
כשחזרתי מהסיבוב והתאוששתי, הם עדיין היו שם והפעם ניגשתי אליהם. דיברנו 10 דקות בערך, במהלכם התברר שמישהי שלומדת איתי הייתה השותפה של א' בשנה שעברה.
כשנפרדתי מהם והתחלתי לחזור הביתה הוא פתאום קרא אחרי: "רגע, איך קוראים לך?" עניתי, שאלתי לשמו, והמשכתי ללכת.
בחיים שלי לא התחלתי עם מישהו ואני ממש ביישנית, אבל משהו בו לא נתן לי מנוחה והחלטתי שאני חייבת לעשות צעד. איתרתי אותו דרך הפייסבוק של החברה המשותפת והחלטתי לשלוח לו הודעה, אבל רק ביום חמישי, כשיסתיים שבוע מבחנים מטורף.
במקביל, סיפרתי עליו לחברה ומתברר שהשותף של א' וחבר של החברה שלי-חברים. היא שאלה את החבר שלה והוא אמר שא' בחור טוב ושלא נראה לו שיש לו חברה.
ביום חמישי שלחתי הודעה בפייסבוק. הזכרתי איפה נפגשנו וכתבתי שהוא מצא חן בעיני ושאם הוא מעוניין-זה המספר שלי.
שלחתי את זה ממש מאוחר כי לא רציתי להתמודד עם הציפייה לתגובה, והלכתי לישון.
למחרת, יום שישי, התעוררתי בשבע בבוקר מסמס. אז עוד לא ידעתי שא' הוא פסיכי שתמיד תמיד מכוון שעון מעורר לשבע בבוקר (מקסימום), גם בשישי שבת...
באותו ערב יצאנו לדייט חלומי שנמשך 4 שעות, וגם למחרת, ולמחרת, ולמחרת... משישי עד רביעי יצאנו כל יום, כשברביעי קמנו לפנות בוקר והלכנו לראות את הזריחה באנדרטת הנגב. מה שהפריד בינינו היה רק העובדה שנסעתי לסופ"ש לצפון בשביל העבודה. ומאז אנחנו ביחד!

בתמונה: הכלב של השותפה שלי (נראה לי שהשמאלי) וכלבת נחייה כלשהי.


----------



## shiwii (26/10/13)

יווו, איזה סיפור יפה!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (27/10/13)

בהחלט סיפור היכרות מקסים!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ההצעה 
אז לאמא של א' היה קטע כזה שהיא כל הזמן הייתה מפנטזת שאנחנו עומדים להתחתן...
עוד כשהיינו ממש זוג טרי יצא לאמא שלו לדבר עם אמא שלי והיא אמרה לה שאנחנו מדברים על חתונה – ואמא שלי שאלה אותי בתדהמה אם זה נכון כי לא אמרתי לה כלום...
בראש השנה, כשהיה המפגש הרשמי הראשון, אמא שלו שכנעה את הסבתא לבוא לארוחה כי א' עומד להציע לי נישואין.
והיו עוד כל מיני יציאות כאלה פה ושם...
במהלך החינה של אחותו, אמא שלו אמרה לאבא שלי שעכשיו תורינו.
אבא שלי אמר: "הם נוסעים לגאורגיה, זה אחלה מקום להציע בו נישואין."
והיא אמרה לו: "הרסת את ההפתעה! הוא מתכוון להציע לה שם!"
עד היום לא ברור לי למה אבא שלי החליט לספר לי על השיחה הזאת, אבל שיהיה... לקחתי את זה בעירבון מוגבל כי אני יודעת עם איזו פנטזיונרית יש לי עסק, אבל בתוך תוכי הייתה לי הרגשה שהפעם זה נכון. באותו זמן היינו 3 שנים ביחד.
ניסיתי להדחיק את המחשבות האלה כדי שבמידה וההצעה תבוא אני באמת אהיה מופתעת איכשהו. בגלל שהיו חודשיים עד לטיסה, באמת הצלחתי קצת לשכוח מהעניין.
כשבועיים לפני הטיסה אמא שלי שאלה כחלק משיחה סתמית אם אני מעדיפה זהב לבן או צהוב. פה חשדתי...
טסנו לגאורגיה, כשבכל מקום אליו הגענו אני מתחילה לחשוב האם פה זה יקרה.
ביום השלישי או הרביעי לטיול עלינו על הר. הייתה עליה  מהגיהנום, הרבה התייאשו באמצע...
א' דילג לו בקלילות של אילה וחיכה לי בפסגה. כשהתקרבתי הוא התכופף לתיק והתחיל לחפש משהו. הלב שלי צנח לתחתונים... זהו! זה הרגע!
אבל מה שהוא שלף הייתה מצלמה...
התרשמנו מהנוף וישבנו לנוח. הוא היה מורעב והסנדוויצ'ים היו אצלי. חיפשתי אותם בתיק ומהר מאוד הבנתי ששכחתי אותם בגסטהאוס... א' ממש התבאס וקצת כעס (ונראה לי שבאותו רגע ממש לא היה בא לו להתחתן איתי...)
אחרי כמה דקות הוא הציע שנעבור למקום אחר. התרחקנו מכל האנשים, ואז הוא הציע שנעשה "תמונה מגניבה, שלנו מהגב." ישבתי בגבי אליו, עם הפנים אל הנוף, והוא כיוון את המצלמה מאחורי. בדיעבד התברר שהוא שם אותה על מצב וידאו. אחרי ש"הצטלמנו" הוא אמר: "אני אוהב אותך... (ופשפש בתיק כמה שניות כדי להוציא את הטבעת) תתחתני איתי?" קודם כל נקרעתי מצחוק, אח"כ אמרתי שכן 
סיפרתי לו שידעתי שזה יקרה בגלל מה שאמא שלו אמרה לאבא שלי, ומסתבר שגם הפעם זו הייתה פנטזיה שלה! הוא סיפר לה רק יום לפני הטיסה שהוא הולך להציע (כשלאבא שלי היא סיפרה חודשיים לפני), והלך איתה לקנות טבעת. היא פשוט המציאה הכל ובמקרה קלעה הפעם... היא גם הגדילה ושאלה את אמא שלי בפייסבוק אם אני מעדיפה זהב לבן או צהוב-ומשם נבעה השאלה של אמא שלי...
א' אמר שהוא רצה להציע לי במקום גבוה אבל לא ידע כמה גבוה עוד נגיע בטיול, מה גם שהוא רצה להוריד מעצמו את הנטל של נשיאת והחבאת הטבעת.
במשך כל הטיול הטבעת הייתה נעולה בתיק שלי כדי לא לנקר עיניים, וכל ערב הייתי עושה טקס של ענידה קצרה, התמוגגות ואפסון מחודש בתיק.
רק כשהגענו לשדה התעופה בגאורגיה ענדתי אותה לראשונה, שבועיים וחצי אחרי ההצעה.
*אתנחתא קטנה שלכאורה לא קשורה:
לחברה שלי הציעו נישואין בצרפת. הטבעת הייתה על החבר שלה כל הזמן, ומתישהו הם נכנסו לכניסה שם עברו בתוך מגנומטר. אמרו לו להוציא הכל מהכיסים והוא ניסה לסמן למאבטחים לשמור על דיסקרטיות. השובבים הקטנים החליטו להרוס את ההפתעה ולזמזם את מארש החתונה. במזל חברה שלי עברה לפניו והתחילה לחפש שירותים, ככה שהיא לא שמה לב לכל מה שקורה.*
כשהיינו במטוס חזרה הדייל התחיל לדבר עם א' ובירך אותו במזל טוב. בתגובה למבט השואל שלי, א' הסביר שבגלל הפאדיחה שכמעט קרתה לחברה שלי, הוא ביקש מהדיל בטיסה הלוך לרשום לו על פתק בגאורגית שיש לו טבעת אירוסין בתיק ושזו הפתעה.
במקרה אותו הדייל היה גם בטיסה לארץ, זיהה את א' והתעניין מה עניתי  ובירך אותו במלז"ט.

לי עשה טוב להתרגל לרעיון הרחק מכל האנשים, ולהתרגש קודם כל רק הוא ואני.
חזרנו ישר לערב ראש השנה ואז כבר ציינו את זה כל אחד עם המשפחה שלו.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

הטבעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נקנתה ברויאלטי בחיפה.


----------



## יוסי האדום (26/10/13)

אז זהב לבן?


----------



## יוסי האדום (26/10/13)

פה חשדתי!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

כמה מילים על ההכנות 
חשבתי שמאוד אסבול בהכנות – אין לי סבלנות להסתובבויות (שונאת שופינג!), שונאת את כל ההשוואות, טלפונים לספקים והתעסקות בדברים שאף אחד לא שם לב אליהם (צבע מפיות, מישהו?). חוץ מגני אירועים-ראינו רק ספק אחד מכל תחום.
בשלב חיפוש האולם אכן סבלתי, אבל אחרי זה-תענוג! מאוד נהניתי ורק חיפשתי איך עוד אפשר להתעסק עם החתונה. ישבתי שעות מול הפינטרסט ואטסי (עד שהגעתי לפורום לא ידעתי על קיומם הממכר), קראתי קרדיטים לתוך הלילה וקיבלתי השראה. הרבה מהדברים שעשיתי בחתונה נבעו מדברים שקראתי בפורום.
ההכנות התנהלו באווירה טובה כשחוץ מצלם – לא הייתי מקובעת על כלום ופשוט זרמנו.
המתח התחיל בחודש האחרון, אז ההורים של הבחור שעד לאותו רגע ישבו יפה בשקט התחילו לחוות את דעתם המעצבנת. לבחור שלי מאוד חשוב לרצות את ההורים שלו, הוא ילד טוב כזה ובגלל שלא באמת הייתה לו אג'נדה לגבי החתונה-לא הייתה לו בעיה להסכים עם הרצונות של הוריו גם אם הוא לא היה מעלה על דעתו לעשות את אותן בחירות. לי היה יותר קשה עם זה שמתערבים לי, והתחילו בעיות על רקע הבדלי מנטליות של מזרחים-אשכנזים. אבל צלחנו גם את זה.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

קביעות מועד החתונה 
אחרי שא' הציע לי נישואין הוא אמר שהוא רוצה לקחת את הזמן, ולי זה התאים. רציתי להתחתן בגן, ככה שטווח התאריכים הצטמצם לעונת הקיץ. חבר טוב של א' חזר משליחות בארה"ב רק בסוף אוגוסט, ככה שהצטמצמנו לאוגוסט-ספטמבר-אוקטובר.
בסופו של דבר סגרנו על ה-17.9 (יום לפני ערב סוכות)  - שנה אחרי ההצעה!

אני קוראת פה לפעמים דעות על כך שלא למרוח את ההכנות. לדעתי זה נורא תלוי בבני הזוג, אני ממש מרוצה מכך שהייתה לנו שנה. כשהחתונה כבר הייתה ממש קרובה אפילו ייחלתי שהיו לי עוד חודשיים...
קודם כל, התחתנו בצפון ואנחנו גרים בדרום, ככה שמרווח הזמן אפשר לנו לתאם פגישות בזמנים הנוחים שלנו בלי להיות בלחץ ולהפסיד ימי עבודה. דבר שני, א' התחיל עבודה חדשה וגם היה סטודנט, ככה שהוא היה צריך את המרווח נשימה. בגלל שהיה לנו הרבה זמן עד לחתונה  יכולנו לבחור את הספקים שרצינו ולא להתפשר על מי שפנוי.


----------



## coffeetoffy (27/10/13)

שותפתי לתאריך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם לנו הייתה שנה להכנות, אני מסכימה איתך עם כל מילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב!!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

חתונה בתקופת החגים 
כאמור, החתונה שלנו יצאה יום לפני ערב סוכות.
בגלל שרצינו להתחתן בספטמבר וביום חמישי, נוצרה בעיה מכיוון שכל ימי החמישי נפלו על חגים, למעט חמישי שלפני יום כיפור, עליו החלטנו לוותר. בסוף קבענו ביום ג', בידיעה שלרוב האנשים יש חופש למחרת. מה שהנחה אותנו היה שסוכות זה חג "פחות חשוב" שמצריך פחות הכנות. הזהירו אותנו שאנשים נוסעים לחופשות, אבל היינו תמימים ואמרנו שאפשר לנסוע לחופש למחרת החתונה ועדיין יש את כל חול המועד, ושבגלל שאנחנו מודיעים שנה מראש מי שמתכנן טיסה על התאריך הזה כנראה שלא מספיק חשוב לו להיות בחתונה. בנוסף, בתקופה שקבענו את התאריך בעל הגן היה בחופשה והבחור שהחליף אותו אמר בשתי שיחות טלפון שונות שלחג אין השפעה על המחירים, ושנקבל מחיר של יום שלישי.
בפועל מה שקרה זה שהמחיר כן היה של יום חמישי, ושהרבה אנשים תכננו חופשות. היו אנשים שהתאכזבנו מהם יותר, היו שפחות, אבל לקחנו את זה בחשבון.
בעיה נוספת שעלתה, היא מציאת ספקים. לא כולם רוצים לעבוד בתאריך הזה.
בדיעבד הייתי מעדיפה להתחתן באמצ"ש רגיל (לא לפני חג), לשלם פחות כסף ולא להפסיד את האורחים שיצאו לחופשות ולחסוך את כאב הראש של הספקים.
המלצה שלי למי שמתכוון להתחתן בתקופת החגים, במיוחד כשהחתונה נקבעת זמן רב מראש – תעשו save the date!  אני דאגתי לטחון לכולם במוח את מועד החתונה וחוץ מחברה אחת- אנשים דחו חופשות בשבילי. בן הזוג לא תיזכר אף אחד, וכשהגיע הרגע לשלוח הזמנות גילה שכמה מהחברים הקצת יותר רחוקים שלו כבר סגרו טיסות, ואמרו לו שחבל שהוא לא אמר קודם.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

סקירת גני האירועים שבדקנו 
חזרנו לארץ באמצע ספטמבר ובאוקטובר נגמרת עונת הקיץ ואין אירועים ברוב הגנים, לכן היינו צריכים למהר.
בגלל שא' התחיל עבודה חדשה ויכול היה לראות אולמות רק אחת לשבועיים, סיכמנו שאני אעשה את הסינון הראשוני.
רציתי לנצל את החופש שהיה לי בחול המועד סוכות, אבל מתברר שלא מקיימים אירועים בתקופה הזו למעט בכחול-ירוק, שם התקיימה חתונה רפורמית. 

*כחול-ירוק במושב תל עדשים: הייתי שם באירוע לפני כמה שנים שהיה נחמד מאוד. בפועל המקום היה פחות יפה משזכרתי, ומחיר המנה היה ממש גבוה, שלא בצדק.

*בת הגלבוע : בניתי עליו מההתחלה. מוקף בריכות, מפלים ועצי דקל. הייתי במקומות יפים ממנו, אבל היה שם מאוד נחמד. ההורים ואני התרשמנו לטובה.

*חצר הגלבוע, בגלבוע דהה..-מקום חדש שאמא שלי לחצה עלי שאבדוק כי היא שמעה עליו מחמאות. אני לא רציתי כי כבר המודעה בעיתון לא מצאה חן בעיניי... בגלל שאמא שלי לחצה התקשרתי, והמקום נפסל מידית משתי סיבות: 1. הם כבר הפסיקו לקיים אירועי קיץ, והזמינו אותי לראות את המקום אבל לא בזמן אירוע. קצת כמו לקנות חתול בשק. 2. הבחור שדיברתי איתו קרא לי נשמה. FAIL! מה גם ששאלתי בפייסבוק חברה שידעתי שהייתה שם באירוע והיא אמרה שהיה סביר ולא יותר.

לשני המקומות הבאים הלכתי גם עם א' וההורים שלו.
*החורשה ביגור – נכנסתי עכשיו לקובץ ההשוואה כדי לראות מה כתבתי עליהם, אבל אני רואה שכל מה שכתבתי זה – "לא רלוונטי-חיים בסרט!" 
היו לנו טריליון בעיות איתם. סוכן המכירות היה מכירתי בצורה בוטה ומגעילה. החופות ממוקמות במקומות הזויים. יש הפרדה בין מקומות הישיבה (מה שלרוב מחלקים לפי צעירים ומבוגרים) וזה לא מצא חן בעינינו. חייבים לקחת את הקייטרינג שלהם (שיש עליו מלא ביקורות טובות, אבל מה זה הדיקטטורה הזאת?!) ועוד משהו משלהם-אני כבר לא זוכרת מה. והדבר הכי גרוע – ביום חמישי אירוע עולה 120000, לא משנה כמה מוזמנים יש, עד 400. כשיצאנו משם כולנו היינו תמימי דעים: פחחחחחחחח!
אבל מה? המקום מהממם ביופיו.

*משם ישר נסענו לפיין קלאב בבית אורן. להבדיל טריליוני הבדלות, האווירה בפיין קלאב הייתה מדהימה. יוני איש המכירות היה מקסים והרגשנו שאנחנו בידיים טובות. המקום היה די יפה, קשה היה להתרשם ממלוא הדרו כי הם כבר הקימו את האוהל של החורף וגם תכננו שיפוץ לקראת אירועי הקיץ. עמדתי שם והיה לי קר ויוני כל הזמן גרר את פטריית החימום הכבדה למקומות בהם עמדנו כדי שאתחמם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הוא נתן לנו לטעום מהקינוחים שהיו מעולים. ישבנו לדבר ביזנס במשרד היפה שלו, והוא הכין לנו תה מצמחי הגינה והשקה אותנו באלכוהול – קנה אותנו! 
כמה נושאים שהפריעו לנו:
1. המחיר! להורים של א' יש קצת קשרים והם אמרו שהם יוכלו קצת להוריד את המחיר, אבל זה עדיין יצא יקר.
2. הדרך. כדי להגיע לשם צריך לנסוע בדרך מאוד מפותלת ומאוד חשוכה. זה לא נעים בהלוך, ועוד פחות נעים כשאנשים עייפים ואולי שיכורים בחזור.
3. המרחק. אמא שלי חששה מאיך נחזיר את סבא שלי הביתה-זה לא שאפשר להקפיץ אותו שניה ולחזור.
שבוע לאחר מכן הלכנו כולנו לבת הגלבוע. שם התברר שלהורים של א' יש אפילו יותר פרוטקציות. כל זוג הורים משך לכיוון הגן הקרוב יותר אל מקום מגוריו, אבל המחיר והקומבינות ניצחו .על בת הגלבוע – בהמשך.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ההזמנה 
מירב ארצי, חברה מוכשרת שלי שלמדה בבצלאל, הציעה להכין עבורנו את ההזמנה. ההנחיה היחידה שהיא קיבלה הייתה מא'-שרצה שהדמויות שלנו יופיעו.
היא עבדה על זה מאוד קשה ומכל הלב וטיפלה בעצמה בכל מה שקשור להזמנות-עשתה טלפונים לבתי דפוס, ביקשה הצעות מחיר והלכה בצהרי הלחות התל-אביבית כדי לראות דוגמאות. 

הדפוס בו היא בחרה לבסוף היה דפוס זיידמן, בו יצא לה להדפיס כשהייתה בלימודים. ההדפסה הייתה על נייר נטול עץ ועלתה 1.17 להזמנה, לפני מע"מ. הדפיסו לה הכל במקום. היא הראתה לי את שתי הדוגמאות האחרות שעשו לה בבתי דפוס אחרים-ואין מה להשוות באיכות. הדפסנו 300 הזמנות. בפועל חולקו הרבה יותר, ועדיין נשארנו עם המון ספיירים, ככה שהם פרגנו בכמות.
על ההזמנה מופיעים אנחנו, רכובים על הגב של מיס הלן, כשציוד המטיילים שלנו מתנפנף לו...
הצד של החתן מאוד לא היה מרוצה מההזמנה, כי הם רגילים לסגנון הבסיסי הרגיל ולא למשהו צבעוני. הם נאלצו להתמודד...

מעטפות קיבלנו מבת הגלבוע, ולשמחתי גיליתי שהן תואמות לצבע של ההזמנה.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

צד שני של ההזמנה


----------



## ray of light (26/10/13)

הזמנה מדהימה! 
ממש יפה, אהבתי


----------



## יוסי האדום (26/10/13)

יפה מאוד! 
ההזמנה לא עמוסה וכיף לראות אותה. ממש עוזר לי עכשיו.


----------



## Raspail (27/10/13)

הזמנה מ-ה-מ-מ-ת!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/10/13)

זה מהמם! 
אחת ההזמנות היפות שראיתי!
מאד אהבתי את הסגנון של האיורים.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (26/10/13)

התאהבתי! 
אחת ההזמנות היפות שראיתי!!!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

איזה כייף! 
היא תשמח לשמוע! (וכמובן שגם אני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Sofi Sh (26/10/13)

איזה יופי! 
הזמנה ממש שמחה ומיוחדת!


----------



## bellbell1 (26/10/13)

הזמנה מהממת!! 
ואיזה כיף שגם הכלבה מופיעה בהזמנה!!
גם לנו זה היה ממש חשוב..
אם היא לא יכולה להשתתף באירוע אז לפחות שתופיע בהזמנה


----------



## pipidi (27/10/13)

הזמנה יפיפיה (2 צידיה)


----------



## yaelik10 (27/10/13)

הזמנה מקסימה


----------



## Shmutzi (27/10/13)

הזמנה מיוחדת ויפה! 
אהבתי מאוד את השילוב של מיס הלן


----------



## funfly (27/10/13)

הזמנה ממש יפה!!


----------



## קבוק בוטן (29/10/13)

הסיפור שאינו נגמר? 
זו בכל אופן האסוציאציה שעלתה לי מההזמנה... 
הזמנה ממש יפהפיה!
ברגע שאמרת מירב ארצי השם צילצל לי, אז בדקתי ונזכרתי שלקחתי איתה פעם קורס בבצלאל... קטע 
תמסרי לה שההזמנה פשוט נהדרת

ואמנם אני מגיבה רק על זה אבל קראתי את כל (טוב, רוב) הקרדיטים ונשמע שהיתה חתונה כיפית ואתם זוג כיפי באופן כללי. 
מזל טוב


----------



## haych (29/10/13)

איזה קטע! 
התמונה באמת מזכירה 
ומסרתי למירב עכשיו את כל המחמאות, עכשיו בטח ישגע אותה לדעת מי את


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

חותמת 
מירב  הכינה לנו בהפתעה חותמת, אבל לא כזאת שעושים בבית דפוס, אלא היא גילפה אותה ביד מלינוליאום. החותמת עגולה וגדולה, ומורכבת מהשמות שלנו ומהפרח שנמצא על ההזמנה. ישבנו היא ואני במשך 6 שעות שהתפרסו על יומיים כדי להחתים את כל המעטפות. מדובר בעבודה סיזיפית-היה צריך למרוח צבע על עיתון, אח"כ להעביר אותו לחותמת, להפוך וללחוץ ממש חזק כדי שכל הפרטים יצאו טוב. כל כמה זמן היה צריך לנקות את החותמת. היה מתיש אבל כייף, וכל החתמה הייתה הפתעה מרגשת מחדש כי לא ידענו איך זה יצא.
החתמנו 300 מעטפות וסיימנו עם שרירים תפוסים. ואין לי מילים כדי להודות לה על ההשקעה ועל זה שהיא הקדישה את אחד מהסופ"שים המעטים שלה בצפון בשביל לעבור את זה איתי.


----------



## ray of light (26/10/13)

וואו כמה השקעה!! 
גם שלה, גם שלכן ובכלל.. איזה רעיון יפה


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

אוף! תפוזבל מסרב לתת לי להעלות תמונות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי הנסיון השיש התיאשתי.
אני אדלג לכמה הודעות נטולות תמונות, ואמשיך מחר, בתקווה ששנת לילה טובה תאפס אותו קצת.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

רבנות - צהר או לא צהר, זאת השאלה! 
אז בהתחלה היה לי ברור שנתחתן דרך צוהר, אחרי ששמעתי שלל מחמאות מחברות. יחסית הרבה זמן לפני החתונה פניתי אליהם לראשונה במייל של שאלות ועד היום לא קיבלתי תשובה. זה הוריד לי מהם והחלטתי שזה גורל, מה גם שזה סיפור להביא עדים ללוד.
היה לי ברור שבעפולה אני לא פותחת תיק כי לא שמעתי עליהם דברים טובים. לעומת זאת, הבנתי שבחיפה הסיפור יותר סימפטי.
כשהתקרב מועד החתונה וכבר באמת היה צריך לפתוח תיק, התחלתי לברר ולהתעצבן על הפרוצדורה. מאיפה אני אמורה למצוא 2 עדים באמצע שבוע עבודה בעפולה בשביל התעודת רווקות? וכמובן שזה מצריך יום חופש, ואז נסיעה לחיפה כדי לפתוח שם תיק – והכל בהנחה ששעות פעילות הרבנויות מסונכרנים ושאפשר לסיים את הסיפור ביום אחד...
החלטתי כן להרשם בצהר, ולחסוך לעצמי עצבים של בירוקרטיה.
נרשמתי באתר ומאז הכל הפך להיות נוח וקליל כמו שכולם מספרים, כולל מיילים מצוהר ב00:00 וב-6:00.
הפגישה לפתיחת התיק נמשכה בדיוק חצי שעה ונכנסנו בשעה שנקבעה, בלי טיפת איחור. העדים הגיעו איתנו והעדות נמשכה משהו כמו 3 דקות. שאלו כמה זמן הם מכירים כל אחד מאיתנו, ביקשו מהם לאמת את הפרטים שלנו-וזהו.
ממליצה מכל הלב!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

הדרכת כלה 
לצהר לא הייתה מדריכה פנויה עבורי והם רצו לשבץ לי מדריכה במרחק של 20 דקות נסיעה. בינתיים פניתי למדריכה בשם שקד גטה שעשתה הדרכה לחברה שלי לפני שנתיים שלא דרך צהר. שקד אמרה לי שהיא בינתיים עברה להדריך דרך צהר ולא מקבלת פניות פרטיות. שמחתי והסברתי שפתחתי תיק בצהר. היא אמרה ושהם יודעים שהיא בחופשת לידה ובגלל זה לא הפנו אותי אליה, אבל הסכימה לעשות לי את ההדרכה וסידרתי את זה מולם.
נפגשנו שבועיים לפני החתונה בבית של שקד, על כוס קפה ועוגות ביתיות. המפגש ארך כשעה וחצי במהלכו שעה ועשר דקות דיברנו על החיים – איך הכרנו את בני הזוג/טיולים בארץ ובחו"ל/המשפחות שלנו/בעלי חיים... כשכל הזמן אני תוהה לעצמי מתי יגיע החלק לשמו התכנסנו. רק 20 הדקות האחרונות של המפגש הוקדשו לענייני טהרה ונידה. שקד נתנה הסבר ענייני והאמת שהצליחה להציג לאתאיסטית שכמותי את שמירת הנידה כמשהו קסום.
היא שאלה אם אני רוצה לטבול במקווה יום או יומיים לפני ואישרה לי יומיים בלי שום בעיה.
לסיכום-היה מפגש קליל, חברי, כייפי וזורם, ללא שום כפיה. אני קצת מצטערת שהלכתי לבד ובלי א', כי נראה לי שהיה יכול להיות כייף לשבת ארבעתנו (עם בעלה של שקד) ולדבר על החיים ועל הזוגיות גם מנקודת המבט הגברית.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

מקווה 
חשבתי ללכת למקווה בעפולה ולגמור עם כל הסיפור הזה צ'יק צ'ק. בעפולה יש 2 מקוואות וחברות שלי שהתחתנו בשנה האחרונה היו כל אחת במקווה אחר והיו מרוצות מהניקיון.
חברה שלי אמא שלי המליצה לה על מקווה חדש שנפתח בישוב אחוזת ברק, רבע שעה מעפולה. אמרתי לה שאין טעם שנעשה את הנסיעה, אבל היא לחצה עלי שזה מקום חדש וחשוב שיהיה נקי ונעים. אז נסענו לאחוזת ברק. המקום באמת מאוד מאוד יפה, ונראה כמו ספא. אורלי הבלנית שלחה אותי לעשות שטיפה (למרות שהתקלחתי בבית וחשבתי שאצטרך רק להרטיב את השיער). היא הורידה שיערות שנשרו לי על הגב ובדקה לי את כפות הרגליים לראות שלא נשארו עליהם גולגולים מהמגבת ("אני בודקת את זה רק כי אלו מקומות שאת לא יכולה לראות לבד"). שאלה אם עשיתי את כל ההכנות שצריך-ולא בדקה מעבר.
היא שאלה כמה פעמים אני רוצה לטבול. עניתי שכמה שפחות, אז טבלתי 3 פעמים. ותודה לעדות אשכנז שהביאו אותי עד הלום... אחרי 2 ניסיונות כושלים הבנתי את הפרינציפ, ותוך 3 דקות הייתי בחוץ. התענוג עלה 50 ₪.
סה"כ החוויה הייתה סבבה לגמרי.
אגב, אני לא לוקחת גלולות והתכוונתי לסמוך על ההערכה שלי, על פיה אני לא צפויה להיות במחזור בחתונה, ומקסימום אם אהיה-זה לא סוף העולם. בעצתה של אחת מבנות הפורום הלכתי לרופא נשים והוצאתי מרשם לגלולות מעכבות המחזור (פרימולט נור). לוקחים את הגלולות לפי הנחיית הרופא, והן מעכבות את המחזור כל עוד ממשיכים לקחת אותם. לפי הרופא המחזור מגיע יום-יומיים אחרי שמפסיקים. לי הוא הופיע אחרי 3 ימים, והיה קצר במיוחד. לא היו לי תופעות לוואי, אבל המדריכת כלה סיפרה לי שהיו כאבי בטן מציקים בזמן שהיא השתמשה בכדורים.
אני הייתי מרוצה אבל כאמור-חובה לברר את כל הפרטים עם רופא הנשים.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

טבעות נישואין 
תפוז התאפס, אפשר להמשיך עם תמונות!

הטבעות נקנו ב"תכשיטי אליס" בבאר שבע. א' רצה טבעת מאוד פשוטה ולי היה ברור שאני יכולה להסתפק במבחר שיש בבאר שבע ולא צריכה לנסוע למרכז בשביל זה. 
העדפתי לקנות טבעת בבאר שבע כדי שיהיה לי נוח לעשות שינויים ולבוא לאסוף אותה. ובטח כבר הבנתם שאני סולדת משיטוטים ומכל המקומות ה"כלתיים".
מישהו שעובד עם א' הוא קרוב משפחה של הבעלים של החנות. הוא אמר שיסדרו לנו מחיר טוב ובאמת הבעלים ידע מראש על בואנו. בפועל שילמנו 1100 ₪ על 2 הטבעות וזה בערך מה שציפיתי שיעלה, ככה שלא נראה לי שקיבלנו הנחה. היינו טיפשים ושילמנו את כל הסכום מראש-אני מציעה לבקש לשלב חלק במעמד ההזמנה וחלק עם קבלת הטבעת, על כל צרה שלא תבוא.
הגענו אחה"צ ביום חמישי. היו כמה לקוחות בחנות אבל קיבלנו שירות מצוין וסבלני. נאמר לנו שהטבעות יהיו מוכנות תוך שלושה שבועות, ושלרוב הן מוכנות קודם לכן. בסופו של דבר קיבלנו אותן אחרי חודש (העיכוב היה משום מה בגלל הטבעת של א', שהייתה הטבעת הכי בסיסית שיש). כשהתקשרתי לשאול מה קורה העבירו אותי לבעל החנות שדיבר בביטול ואמר: "שטויות... יש עוד זמן... החתונה לא מחר..." אמרתי לו שזה מתחיל להיות לנו לחוץ ושמה ששטויות בשבילו זה לא שטויות בשבילי, והוא אמר: "אז יהיה מוכן בשלישי... ברביעי... מה זה משנה?"
בפועל כבר באותו היום התקשרו להגיד שהטבעות הגיעו. הלכנו לקחת אותן אחרי כמה ימים, וא' החליט ששלו קטנה, למרות שהמנהל ביטל את ההרגשה שלו ואמר שהגודל שלה מעולה. התעקשנו והטבעת  נשלחה לתיקון. למחרת היא הייתה מוכנה.
בשלב מסוים גם אני החלטתי שהטבעת שלי קטנה. הלכתי אליהם ביום ראשון בידיעה שזה לוקח יום אחד. הייתי חייבת לקבל אותה עד יום רביעי. הפעם אמרו לי שהטבעת תגיע בשלישי-רביעי. כשהבהרתי שבאמת חשוב לי שהיא תגיע עד רביעי אחרת לא אשלח אותה לתיקון, התערב בעל החנות ושוב אמר שהחתונה לא מחר ומה הלחץ (לא מחר, אבל כן בעוד שבוע... ואני נוסעת לצפון... ומה זה ענייניך בכלל?!). כשראה איך הטבעת יושבת עלי גיחך בזלזול ואמר שיש בנות שהיו מבקשות להקטין במצב כזה.
בפועל הטבעת הייתה מוכנה ביום ג' ועכשיו היא יושבת עלי בול.
למרות השם הטוב שיש לאליס-אני לא ממליצה עליהם בכלל. מרגע ששילמנו, היחס הפך למגעיל ומזלזל והייתי מתבאסת מראש רק מהמחשבה לחזור לשם כידי למסור/לאסוף טבעת. יש בעיר העתיקה מלא חנויות תכשיטים ואני בטוחה שאפשר למצוא גם שם דברים יפים. 
הטבעות הגיעו בקופסת אדומה ויפה בצורת לב, וזה חסך לי לקנות כרית לטבעת.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
מהלימודים יש לי חבורה של כ-8 בנות, שרובנו לא בקשר קרוב ואצל חלקן אני אפילו לא יודעת מה קורה בחיים. "אה, החלפת עבודה? מה את אומרת, כבר לפני 3 חודשים?" אנחנו נפגשות רק בימי הולדת/חתונות ואני לא מחשיבה אותן לחברות קרובות. אבל בכל מסיבת רווקות-תמיד כולן מוזמנות. ידעתי שאם אני מזמינה אותן אני אאלץ לוותר על הרצון שלי שתהיה לי מסיבת רווקות על טהרת הבולבולים (לא אמיתיים!) כי הן קצת יבשות...
העליתי בפורום דילמה של מה לעשות עם האחיות של החתן – יש לו אחות מקסימה בגילי, שגם הוזמנתי למסיבת רווקות שלה, ואחות שלא אוהבת אותי (כי אני אשכנזייה ובלי זיקה לדת. אחלה סיבה לשנוא בן אדם!) ומכונה גם בפי המשפחה שלה "הבהמה." מצד אחד לא היה לי נעים לוותר על הנוכחות של החמודה, אבל מצד שני זה לא היה יפה לא להזמין את הבהמה.
הציעו לי להגיד שאני עושה מסיבה מצומצמת ובכך לוותר על הנוכחות של שתיהן, כי אין סיבה שיהיו לי במסיבה אנשים שאני לא אוהבת. זה הדליק לי נורה מעל הראש-אולי באמת אעשה מסיבה מצומצמת, גם בלי החברות מהתואר? זה אמנם יחשב מהפכני ובטוח יהיו היעלבויות, אבל למה שאחגוג בדרך המשעממת שאנחנו תמיד חוגגים ואוותר על משהו שאני באמת רוצה? למה לרצות כל הזמן את כולם, אבל לא את עצמי? בסוף הזמנתי 6 חברות קרובות: 2 חברות מביה"ס, שתיים מהעבודה הקודמת ו-2 מהתואר – כשאחת מהן אני מכירה כל החיים.
שלחתי מייל לבנות מהתואר והסברתי שאני רוצה לעשות מסיבה קטנה ושאחגוג איתן בחתונה ולפחות כלפי חוץ הן הבינו, אין לי מושג מה הלך מאחורי גבי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המסיבה עצמה התקיימה שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה והייתה כל מה שיכולתי לקוות לו-ויותר. ענייני הבולבולים היו במידה – פה ושם שאלות במשחקים השונים, הינומת בולבולים, מפיות בולבולים ופסטה בולבולים. האוכל היה מעולה. הקישוטים היו מקסימים. המשחקים היו מקוריים, למרות שהייתי בהרבה מסיבות רווקות. הבנות הסתדרו ביניהן, אף אחת לא עמדה בפני מצבים לא נעימים – ובאמת היה ערב על טהרת הצחוקים. ביקשתי שלא יקנו לי מתנה. אז כן קנו לי-אבל מתנה צנועה עם ערך רגשי. הם קנו אדנית עם זרעים שפורחים כל השנה, אספו חלוקים וכל אחת כתבה לי איחול בין מילה אחת. כשאשתול את הזרעים אקשט את האדנית באבנים עם האיחולים. אחת החברות גם הוסיפה מתנה משלה-שוקולד ותחתונים ללא תפרים ליום החתונה.
ידעתי שיש עוד משהו שלא יצא לפועל בגלל לחץ של זמן, ויקרה ביום החתונה. ידעתי שזה קשור לברכות וחשבתי שמדובר במצגת כלשהי.
למחרת החתונה התברר שההורים שלי חזרו הביתה גם עם מתנה אחת  - ספר ברכות מהחברות שמשולבות בו תמונות שלי איתן. היה מאוד מרגש לקרוא את הכל.

לצערי אין לי כאןו תמונות מהמסיבה, בגלל שרוקנתי את כרטיס הזכרון במחשב של ההורים.

מסיבת הרווקים של א', אגב, התקיימה בהונגריה בהפתעה. (סוג של. אחד החברים גילה לו.)


----------



## יוסי האדום (26/10/13)

יש לכם משהו עם להרוס הפתעות...


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

וואי, לגמרי... 
(גם ביום הולדת 60 של אבא שלי השנה מישהו גילה לו את כל התכנית...)


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

חינה בלי הכלה 
מיד בתחילת האירוסין הבהרתי שחינה לא תהיה. אני לא מתחברת לכל ההילולות האלה ולא בן אדם שאוהב רעש, קולולושים ועניינים. בגלל שלא' יש 3 אחיות, הרגשתי שנוח לסרב, אחרת הייתי מתגמשת ובולעת את הצפרדע.
כשבוע לפני החתונה הבנתי שהם רוצים לעשות חגיגה גם מהמקווה. "לא ולא!", אמרתי. הם חשבו שהמשפחה שלי תבוא אליהם ביום ראשון אחרי המקווה, וזה לא הסתדר כי אבא שלי נסע להביא את אח שלי משדה"ת, ובעיקר כי לא רציתי וחיפשתי תירוצים. אז הם הציעו את יום שני. אמרתי שאין סיכוי שאני נוסעת אליו לחגיגות לילה לפני החתונה, מה גם שהיו לי סידורים. ושוב-שלא רציתי. הבנתי שהייתה סוג של העלבות מצידם, והבהרתי לא' שאני צריכה את השקט שלי ושזה לא מתוך רוע או חוסר כבוד.
במקום זה, הם החליטו לעשות חגיגה בלעדיי. מפה לשם כל העניין התגלגל, וזה נהפך לסוג של חינה-כולל טקס המריחה והדבקת שטרות הכסף. הרווח הגדול שלי הוא שגם לא הייתי נוכחת, וגם קיבלתי מתנות של חינה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ועוד דודה שלו העלתה אלבום לפייסבוק שהכותרת שלו היא "החינה של X ו-Y" כש-"Y" (להלן-אני) כלל לא הייתה נוכחת...


----------



## יוסי האדום (26/10/13)

גדול!


----------



## קואלה ספרדית (27/10/13)

פתרון מעולה, יצאת בזול..


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

אישורי הגעה וסידורי הושבה 
אז התחלנו מ-350 אורחים. איכשהו באורח פלא, המספר צמח ל-450. אב א של א' פשוט התחיל להזמין מלא אנשים מהעבודה שהוא נתקל בהם במסדרון. זה יצא בעיה, כי חוץ מזה שרציתי חתונה קטנה, בגלל שאבא שלו לא באמת הכיר את האנשים האלה לא היו לנו טלפונים ולא יכולנו לעשות אישורי הגעה.
את אישורי ההגעה התחלנו כשבוע וחצי לפני החתונה. בשלב ראשון שלחתי סמסים לכולם וביקשתי שיכתבו בהודעה חוזרת את מספר האנשים שמגיעים. הייתה היענות לא גבוהה, נגיד שהשגתי תשובות לגבי 60 איש בערך, ככה שאני לא ממליצה על השיטה הזאת.
בשלב שני, התחלתי לעשות טלפונים בעצמי. ביקשתי מההורים שלי שיגידו מי הם יודעים שיגיע/לא יגיע בוודאות. נידבתי מישהי מהעבודה שתבדוק לי מה הלך הרוחות שם. עם החברות שידעתי שיתנו תשובה כנה ביררתי בעצמי. זה השאיר 4 חברות – להן שלחתי סמס מהטלפון של א' וכולן השיבו. ככה שאחרי שהמעגל הקרוב צומצם-לא הייתה לי בעיה להתקשר גם למוזמנים מהצד שלי, כי אלה לא אנשים שיכירו אותי. הזדהיתי מטעם האולם. 
הטלפונים היו ממש מייאשים, אבל לא רציתי עזרה כי סמכתי רק על עצמי. כשכבר קרסתי, ניצלתי את העזרה שהוצעה: 2 מהאחיות של א' ושתי חברות שלי. באופן לא מפתיע, אחת החברות ואחת האחיות מרחו את זה ומצאו תירוצים. האחות והחברה השנייה דווקא ניסו, אבל בקושי ענו להם לטלפון. ככה שכל הטלפונים של ארבעתן חזרו אלי. זה היה שבוע זוועתי במהלכו לא הפסקנו לריב. לא הבנתי למה צריך לרדוף אחרי ההורים שלו כ"כ הרבה, למה הם מזמינים אנשים סתם ולמה ההורים שלי יכולים להיות ילדים טובים ולבצע מיד כל בקשה שלי כולל להשיג טלפונים דרך החבר של החבר של החבר-העיקר שיהיה לי את המספר, וההורים שלו לא מסוגלים לזה. בשלב מסוים ההורים שלו התחילו להגיד: "דיברתי עם משה והוא אמר שהוא בטוח מגיע!" היה לי ברור שזה חרטא, ונתתי דוגמא של חבר לעבודה של אבא שלי שאמר לו שהוא יגיע, אבל לסמס שלי השיב בשלילה. בגלל שלא היה לי מה לעשות אלא להסתמך על הניחושים של המשפחה של א', נאלצתי לקבל את זה. נותרנו עם כ-20 "אוליים", שחלקם היו אולי אמיתי, של כאלה שבאמת לא ידעו, וחלקם לא היה לנו מושג לגביהם, אז ניחשנו.
בת הגלבוע עובדת עם מערכת האיי פלאן שזו מערכת גאונית ומקלה. בסופו של דבר הגיעו (ואני מזכירה שהיו 450 מוזמנים) 249 איש... מתוכם 16 אנשים שהיו רשומים שלא מגיעים כן הגיעו, והיו גם הברזות רבות. זה ממש לא מפתיע בהתחשב בדרך בה המשפחה שלו פעלה. נאלצנו לשלם על כ-30 מנות סתם.
אגב, כשעדכנו באייפלן את השיקים, גילינו שיקים מאנשים שבכלל לא היו רשומים לנו כאורחים-מסתבר שההורים שלו אפילו לא עדכנו אותנו על כל מי שהם החליטו להוסיף.
כל התהליך של אישורי ההגעה היה גיהינום, והכל בגלל המשפחה שלו.
סידורי ההושבה היו באופן מפתיע די קלים. סידור סופי נתנו יום לפני האירוע. פתקיות הושבה לא היינו צריכים להכין, אלא הגן דאג לזה.
דוד שלי מונה להיות איש הקשר במידת הצורך, אבל לא היו צריכים להיעזר בו.


----------



## ray of light (26/10/13)

טוב שאת מזכירה לי. 
מחר צריך להתחיל לסדר שולחנות ולעשות אישורי הגעה! שיט, איזה סיוט!
גם אצלנו יש מלא מוזמנים של ההורים שלו, אבל זו משפחה- פשוט הם משפחה ממש גדולה. נקווה שנצליח לקבל תשובות מכולם. 
לא בא לי לסדר שולחנות!!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

אני מקווה שאת נעזרת באנשים 
לעשות את זה לבד היה סיוט.
מצד שני, החתונה שלכם הרבה יותר קטנה משלנו (נכון? או שאני מתבלבלת?)


----------



## ray of light (26/10/13)

כן 
כן, בהחלט שריינתי כמה חברות לצרכי אישורים
וגם אין לנו הרבה אישורים לעשות, כי ההורים ידאגו לאישורי הגעה שלהם. ויש לנו הרבה חברים קרובים שאני אשאל אותם בעצמי. 
אז סה"כ יש לנו משהו כמו 60-80 אישורי הגעה לפי מה שבדקתי וזה יתחלק בין איזה 6 חברות, אז זה בסדר


----------



## יוסי האדום (26/10/13)

איזה כיף שיש 100 מוזמנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מראש אמרתי להם שמי שלא נכנס לרשימה כולל טלפון וכתובת אני לא מכניס אותו לאולם... (טוב לא באמת.. אבל לא הזיק להפחיד) וכבר מראש השני הצדדים מגישים לנו שמות עם טלפונים...

וגם זה 100 מוזמנים אז אין להם אפשרות לעבור במסדרון ולהזמין את מי שהם רוצים...


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

הסעות 
עשינו שתי הסעות – אחת מחיפה-כי ההורים  ביקשו בשביל החברים שלהם, ואחת מב"ש. לגבי ב"ש היו ספקות כי ידענו שכל מי שמתכוון לבוא לחתונה יבוא גם בלי הסעה וחשבנו לחסוך על זה, אבל אז הוחלט להזמין את המשפחה –של החבר-של אחות-של החתן בהרכב מלא של עשרה אנשים-ורק הם בפני עצמם מצדיקים הסעה...
הכנו פתקיות עם השעה והמיקום וצרפנו להזמנות. מאוד היה לי חשוב שההסעות יצאו בזמן כדי שהחופה תתחיל בזמן, ולכן כתבנו ששעת ההסעה היא בעצם חצי שעה מוקדם יותר מהשעה שרצינו. זה עבד וההסעות יצאו בזמן (עד כדי כך בזמן שחברה שלי שאיחרה בעשר דקות נתקעה בחיפה ולא יכלה להגיע.)
טיפ חשוב ביותר!! רשמו על הפתקיות טלפון של איש קשר, כך במידה ומישהו מאחר בקטנה, הוא יוכל לתאם עם ההסעה שיחבור אליה איפשהו. 
לגבי ההסעה מב"ש-בסוף המשפחה של 10 האנשים שבגללם עשינו הסעה הגיעו רק 3, וברכב. יחד עם עוד הברזות יצא שההסעה הייתה קטנה. הנהג על דעת עצמו הזמין מיניבוס כדי שיצא במקום האוטובוס. איכשהו א' גילה שההסעה עדיין לא יצאה והתקשר לנהג, שהסביר לו שמחליפים למיניבוס ושככה גם יגבו מאיתנו פחות. אם א' לא היה מדבר איתו אני לא יודעת אם החברה הייתה טורחת לציין שהביאו מיניבוס אז שמגיע לנו זיכוי.
בסופו של דבר ממש נדפקנו עם המחיר. את ההסעות ארגנה אמא של א' "במחיר טוב" שעשה לה חבר מהלימודים. היא אמרה לנו את המחיר, שבאמת היה הרבה יותר טוב מהבירורים שעשינו, ואישרנו לה לסגור. כשבוע לפני החתונה, כשהיא עדכנה את ההורים שלי במחיר ההסעה, הסכום קפץ ב-1000 ₪! מסתבר שהסכום שהיא אמרה לנו בזמנו היה לפני מע"מ. כבר היה מאוחר מדי לבטל. אחרי מו"מ שהיא עשתה עם החברה, הפחיתו לנו 300 ₪ על המעבר למיניבוס.
בקיצור, השירות היה טוב מאוד אבל המחיר מופקע לחלוטין. עוד נקודה לזכותם היא שהייתה בקשה לעשות עצירה בדרך על כביש 6, והנהג אמר שיעשה זאת רק לאחר שיקבל אישור מפורש מאמא של א'.
אין לי מושג מה שם החברה, אבל אם מישהו מעוניים אבדוק עם אמא שלו.
לפני ההנחה ההסעה עלתה 2500 מב"ש (יציאה ב-17:00 וב-00:00) ו-1500 מחיפה (יציאה בשש וחזרה ב-00:00 עם עצירה בקריות).


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

טיפוח 
לא עשיתי כלום בגזרת הטיפוח, למעט מניקור ופדיקור אותם עשיתי "בסטודיו נירה" בעפולה.
רציתי לעשות פרנץ' בידיים ולשים לק אדום ברגליים. לנירה היה נורא קשה לקבל את זה: "אפשר לעשות לך פרנץ'..." "אני רוצה אדום." "ואפשר פנינה...." "אבל אני רוצה אדום...." "או ורדרד כזה..." "אבל אני רוצה אדום!" "פשוט קשה לי לחשוב על לק אדום לכלה..." ביקשתי שתתעלם מהעובדה שאני כלה, וקיבלתי את הלק האדום שלי.
כל תהליך ריכוך העור והסרת העור המת היה טוב ונעים, וברוך השם לא חסר עור להסיר... משיוף הציפורניים לא הייתי מרוצה – היו לי כמה ציפורניים עקומות והם נותרו עקומות. המריחה לא הייתה מושלמת ואני חושבת שברגליים לפחות, הייתי מגיעה בעצמי לתוצאה לא פחות טובה. הציפורניים, אגב, שלי מהבית.
אין לי מושג כמה כל זה עלה. אמא שלי, אחותי וגיסתי עשו כל מיני וריאציות של מניקור/פדיקור/טיפול פנים ואמא שלי שלמה על הכל יחד.
באופן כללי נירה אישה חמודה מאוד. קצת חופרת, אבל יודעת לשים את הגבול. כאמור, מהתוצאה הייתי פחות מרוצה, והייתי בשוק שכל העניין לקח שעתיים. ככה זה אמור לקחת?
למי שמעוניינת, היא יושבת על פינת רחוב מנחם וברקן בעפולה.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

רגליים קרות 
דחיתי עד אין קץ את כתיבת החלק הזה, כי קשה לי להיזכר בזה. אבל כשאני הייתי צריכה את תמיכת הפורום (לא רציתי לשתף, רק לקרוא) ראיתי שלא נכתב פוסט בנושא, אז הבטחתי לעצמי שאני אכתוב כדי שאם מישהי תרגיש כמוני ותעשה חיפוש-שתדע שהיא לא לבד.
אז החתונה יצאה 3 ימים אחרי יום כיפור, ובמהלכו היה לי המון זמן לחשוב. פתאום עלו לי רק מחשבות רעות על ריבים שלנו, על הבדלי התרבות של המשפחות ועל כל הדברים שבו שמעצבנים אותי. ניסיתי להירגע ולהגיד לעצמי שזה בטח רק לחץ מההתמסדות, ושאם אני איתו 4 שנים אז כנראה שטוב לי. אבל פתאום פשוט לא הצלחתי לחשוב על שום דבר שאני אוהבת בו! זאת הייתה הרגשת לחץ נוראית. אני 3 ימים לפני חתונה, ואני לא רוצה להתחתן עם הבן אדם הזה! התחלתי להתלבט עם עצמי – האם לספר לו מה אני מרגישה ואז סביר להניח שהכל יתפוצץ, או להתחתן ולראות מה קורה אח"כ? אבל אז יהיה לי סטטוס של גרושה בת.ז ואני לא רוצה את זה, ואולי זה יקשה עלי למצוא זוגיות בהמשך? אשכרה ראיתי את עצמי בעיני רוחי מתגרשת. לא ידעתי מה לעשות, הייתי מדוכאת ובכיתי המון. בסוף החלטתי שלא לעשות כלום. אבל זה אכל אותי. שיתפתי חברה אחת ומיד אחרי שדיברתי איתה הרגשתי שאני חייבת לשתף גם את א'. לא היינו אמורים להיפגש עד החתונה. סיפרתי לו בגדול בטלפון, וזו לא הייתה שיחה נעימה. בסוף החלטנו להיפגש באמצע הדרך ולדבר.
השיחה הייתה קשה בטירוף. א' היה מאוד פגוע, הגיב לי בציניות ובצורה דוחה. בערך 5 פעמים בשיחה הרמתי ידיים ואמרתי שאם הוא מגיב ככה אז שילך הביתה ונפרק את כל העניין. אבל הוא נשאר, המשיך להיות מגעיל, שוב נשברתי וחוזר חלילה. בסוף הוא איכשהו הבין שאם הוא לא ירגיע עם ההתנהגות שלו שום דבר טוב לא יצא מזה, ויכולנו לדבר כמו שצריך. אמרתי לו את כל מה שמפריע לי, דיברנו על הדברים והוא הבטיח שהוא ישתדל. דרכינו לאותו ערב נפרדו באווירה טובה יחסית, אבל המועקה המשיכה ללוות אותי בערך עד לרגע המפגש ביום החתונה.
בדיעבד אני מבינה שכנראה שבאמת הלחץ של החתונה העצים את הרגשות האלה, ושזה לא שבאמת אני לא רוצה לחיות איתו (למרות שאנחנו מאוד שונים ולא קל לחיות ביחד). להתחתן לא היה החלום שלי ומפחידה אותי המחשבה על התמסדות ועל מה שעתיד לקרות אח"כ. אני לא בטוחה שא' מתאים לי כמו כפפה ליד. אולי הוא מתאים לי כמו כפפה שקצת קטנה על היד... אבל סה"כ אני אוהבת שלא הכל ורוד. זה מאתגר אותי ומוסיף עניין לחיים, ומלמד אותי לעשות פשרות (מודה שעוד יש לאן להשתפר). אני מאוד אוהבת את א' ומקווה שנשאר צוות לעניין שמצליח לצלוח את כל המשברים.
עד כאן פוסטים דיכאוניים. היה לי חשוב להראות שחתונה זה לא תמיד ורוד ושזה יכול להיות מלחיץ ומבהיל, וזה בסדר.


----------



## Bobbachka (26/10/13)

כל הכבוד לך על האומץ לספר לנו גם על דברים פחות ורודים בתהליך!


----------



## יוסי האדום (26/10/13)




----------



## shiwii (26/10/13)




----------



## Raspail (26/10/13)

אני בטוחה שמה שכתבת ירגיע כמה כלות לעתיד 
בתוך כל התהליך והבלאגן והלחץ והארגונים, לפעמים שוכחים מה המהות מאחורי הדברים... חששות כאלה מובנים ולגיטימים, למרות שאני בטוחה שלחץ כזה 3 ימים לפני החתונה זה דרמטי ומורט עצבים... 

אני שמחה שבסוף הכל הסתדר על הצד הטוב ביותר, ובכל מקרה גם חתונה זה דבר שצריך לקחת בפרופורציות... לא כל דבר שמתאים לנו היום, יתאים לנו עוד 10 שנים וצריך לקחת את זה בחשבון. אני מאמינה שרובנו נכנסים לחופה בראש מפוכח ולא מתוך איזו פנטזיית וולט דיסני.

אתם נראים זוג מקסים ומחובר ואני מאחלת לכם המון שנים של אושר!


----------



## דורמורי (27/10/13)

מאוד מעריך שהעלית את זה 
כתבתי פעם למישהי פה (באיזה מסר כשהתכתבנו כשהיא סייעה לי במשהו טכני דווקא) שקצת מוזר שדווקא פורום שנשלט על ידי המין היפה - זה שיודע בד"כ לדבר גם על דברים כאלו - נזהר מלנגוע בנושאי 'זוגיות' ומתמקד אך ורק בפן הלוגיסטי/טכני/ארגוני של החתונה. קצת מוזר, אבל הרבה לא מוזר והגיוני - בסוף זה לא פורום השתפכויות, זה פורום שמסייע בהפקת חתונה, יש מספיק מקום להשתפכויות נפש באינטרנט (ואני מקווה שגם לא באינטרנט ).

אבל מה שכתבת משקף כנראה לא רק את המצב שלכם מטר מהחתונה, אלא נפוץ יותר ממה שאת חושבת. זאת לא תקופה קלה וורודה, לא לכולם בכל אופן. יש זוגות שלא הכל מושלם אצלם, יש אנשים (כמוני) שחסרים את גן ההדחקה וההכחשה של 'מה יכול להיות בהמשך' ורק הגיוני שלפני חתונה הכל יעלה על פני השטח. זה שאת לא בטוחה שהוא מתאים לך כמו כפפה ליד מצביע גם על מבט ריאליסטי על העולם ומודעות גבוהה (לא שחלילה מי שמרגיש אחרת חי/ה בסרט ובעל מודעות נמוכה כמובן...), ומודעות גם מביאה לתקשורת ולהצפת דברים במקום להתעלם מהם, אז ... חלק מהמפתח כבר אצלך ביד. 

אז כל הכבוד, גם על הכתיבה. שיהיה המון מזל טוב ובהצלחה


----------



## Shmutzi (27/10/13)

כל הכבוד על השיתוף והכנות 
עם עצמך ועם א' ועם הפורום חח 
הרבה כלות עוברות את זה, הרגשת הפחד והלחץ והסגירה, במיוחד אלו שחתונה לא הייתה חלום חייהן.
כמו שאמרת, עוברים את זה ומתגברים וחוזרים לעצמנו.


----------



## lanit (27/10/13)

סחטיין עלייך על השיתוף 
וכנראה שנכון מה שאומרים- אהבה היא הרצון להרוג את בן הזוג, אבל המנעות מכך עקב הידיעה שנתגעגע אליו יותר מדי...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/10/13)

אני מברכת אותך על השיתוף! 
כל הכבוד על הכנות, עם א' ואיתנו. 

לא תמיד קל להודות שלא הכל ורוד כמו שחושבים. אבל דווקא מהרגעים הפחות מוצלחים אנחנו צומחים. עדיף לדבר על הקשיים, לאוורר אותם ולהתמודד איתם, כי אחרת הם נצברים לאורך זמן, נאגרים ולבסוף, מתפוצצים. ואז, הרבה יותר קשה לתקן ולפתור את הבעיות. 

חתונה זה אכן דבר מבהיל - אבל בסופו של דבר, תמיד יהיו ספקות וצריך לדעת לקחת את ה-Leap of Faith. כל קשר ומחויבות זה סיכון שצריך לקחת וכל עוד שלמים עם ההחלטה ומרגישים שהאדם שעומד מולנו "שווה" את הסיכון הזה, אז אנחנו מבינים שכדאי לקחת את הסיכון- כי מי שלא מסתכן, בסופו של דבר גם לא אוהב. 

נשמע שיש לכם גישה בריאה, שאתם זוג מקסים ושיש לכם את כל התנאים להתמודד ולהצליח.


----------



## ronitvas (28/10/13)

כפי שאמרו כבר לפני 
את ממש לא היחידה.
אני ממש זוכרת שעמדתי באותן סוגיות ואף הייתי מאוד חולה כתוצאה מכך - פיזית.
הלחץ של הכל ביחד בטוח לא מוסיף.
אני בחרתי שלא לדון בזה, כי באיזשהו שלב דיברתי עם חברה והבנתי שכנראה מדובר בלחץ שלי מהאירוע ולא מההחלטה.
בשורה התחתונה היא שאלה אותי שאלות חשובות כמו: האם אני רואה בו אבא לילדים העתידיים, האם אני חושבת שהוא ידאג ויטפל כשצריך (משהו כמו החלפת הנדרים האמריקאיים)
כשהבנתי שהאדם שאני בוחרת להתחתן איתו ולאהוב אותו הוא אדם מוסרי, אוהב, ערכי, חרוץ, אכפתניק, דואג, מפנק..........ועוד ועוד - היה לי הרבה יותר קל. 
להגיד לך שלאורך השנים לא עולות תהיות/שאלות/ויכוחים/דאגות? בוודאי שכן.
ההבדל היחיד הוא שהיום אני אומרת הכל - מה שלא העזתי, כמוך, לעשות אז. וזאת בשל העובדה שאת הבחירה שלי עשיתי ואני שמחה עליה כל יום מחדש (כמעט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). הזוגיות היא משהו שצריך לטפח ולעבוד עליה. המשפחה גדלה, אנחנו מתפתחים ומשתנים והתמודדויות שונות ואחרות. אני בדעה שאם לא נשים את הדברים על השולחן - נדבר ונפתור יחד ולחוד העסק הזה לא יכול להחזיק מעמד לאורך שנים.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

בוקר האירוע - התארגנות+מלוות 
בחרתי להתארגן בבית הוריי, המרוחק 7 דקות ממקום החתונה. היה לי ברור שאני רוצה להיות אצלם בבית ולא במלון. זה מקום שנוח לי בו, אוכל לישון כמו שצריך במיטה שלי (בסוף הוגלתי לחדר אחר בגלל שאירחנו את אח שלי ומשפחתו והתעוררתי בשש מהבכי של אחיין שלי...) והחברות שלי ירגישו בנוח וידעו איפה כל דבר נמצא.
בסופו של דבר חברה אחת הבריזה, והשניה הגיעה רק ב-12:30. 
אמא שלי וגיסתי היו במספרה, אבא שלי ישן ואח שלי יצא לטיול ארוך עם הילד. הייתי לבד, היה לי משעמם ובודד ולא הרגשתי כמו ביום מיוחד. כל דקה הסתכלתי על השעון וחיכיתי לשעה בה תכננתי להתקלח לפני שמורן מגיעה. בסוף החלטתי לתעל את הזמן ולקחת את הכלבה לטיול בפארק, המקום בו אני משחררת אותה תמיד. פתאום היא נעלמה לי והלכתי לחפש אותה כי היא בטח אוכלת זבל. הגעתי אליה שניה לפני שלוכד הכלבים הגיע אליה! רק זה מה שהיה חסר לי ביום החתונה... קיבלתי "נו נו נו" והזרתי למרוח את הזמן בבית. 
אני מאוד ממליצה לתכנן משהו לבוקר החתונה-או שיהיו חברות מהבוקר, או לצאת למסעדה. הרגיש לי ממש בודד.
כשהמלווה הנהדרת שלי הגיעה כבר היה יותר כייף, וההתרגשות התחילה באמת כשהצלמים הגיעו.

היו פה שרשורים שתוהים למה צריך מלוות. גם אני שאלתי את השאלה הזאת, ועכשיו ממרומי ניסיוני ככלה בדימוס, אני יכולה להגיד שזה חשוב מאוד. קודם כל-לאווירה ולצחוקים. דבר שני, היא הייתה נושאת כלי וסחבה לי את התיק עם הדברים החשובים. היא הזכירה לי לשתות, הזכירה לחדש את האודם ולנקות את השחור מתחת לעיניים. היא ענתה לטלפונים כשלא יכולתי, הציעה לעזור לי להשתין (אבל הסתדרתי לבד), פיזרה לי את השיער לפני הנחיית המאפרת ופשוט הייתה שם!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

מתנה לחתן 
התחשק  לי להכין משהו עבור א'. בהתחלה חשבתי על מצגת, אבל ויתרתי כי הנחתי שיכינו לנו מצגת לחתונה ולא רציתי להכביד על האורחים עם עוד אחת. התכנון המקורי היה ליצור קשר עם המרכז לכלבי נחיה ולבקש את הטלפון של העיוור שקיבל את כלב הנחיה של א'. רציתי לבקש את רשותו לבוא ולצלם את הכלב – עם ברכה או שלט כלשהו. א' מאוד מתגעגע לכלב ולא יכול לדעת מה שלומו והנחתי שד"ש מצולם ישמח אותו מאוד. אבל התפדחתי מדי ולא רציתי להטריד את העיוור.
אז מה אני אעשה? אני לא מוכשרת, לא יודעת לשיר (חברה שלי שרה לבעלה שיר שהיא כתבה והלחינה. היה מרגש מאוד), לא יצירתית ולא יודעת לעבוד עם הידיים.
שוב פינטרסט הגיע לסייע, ונתן לי רעיון להזמין שעון כיס כמו של פעם, עם חריטה. א' אוהב דברים עתיקים והרגשתי שזה ממש מתאים לו. חרטתי my first, my last, my everything ואת תאריך החתונה. המשלוח הגיע תוך כשבועיים והיה בדיוק מה שרציתי. 
תכננתי לתת את השעון לא' מיד אחרי המפגש, אבל הוא נשכח בחדר. בגלל שאף אחד לא ידע על קיומו לא הזכירו לי אותו והצלמים לא צילמו אוותו. נתתי אותו לא' בבוקר שלמחרת, וביקשתי מאח שלי, צלם חובב ומוכשר, לצלם את השעון בצורה אומנותית.


----------



## funfly (26/10/13)

וואו...ממש יפה!!


----------



## hadas1618 (26/10/13)

הרעיון מהמם והתוצאה משגעת....


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

נהג+קישוט הרכב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הנהג שלנו היה החבר הכי טוב של א'. הם נפגשו לקראת הצהריים, אכלו במסעדה, שתו בירות, שטפו את האוטו וקישטו אותו (אני חשבתי שזה מיותר, אבל א' רצה). הם נסעו לקריות לחנות שמתעסקת בקישוטים לימי הולדת וכדומה, וקנו חבילה של הסרטים האלה שכשמושכים אותם הם הופכים לסרט יפה. החבילה עלתה כ-20 ₪ ונשארו מלא סרטים הם הדביק כמה כאלה עם סלוטייפ וזה החזיק מצוין.
לא' אין מושג מה שם החנות, אבל אם מישהו מעוניין אברר עם אמא שלו.

התמונה הזאת היא היחידה בה רואים איכשהו את הקישוטים. משני הצדדים שלנו עומדים המלווים המקסימים.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

בגדי החתן החדשים 
זה היה חתיכת מבצע!
קודם כל, הקושי העיקרי היה לגרום לאמא שלו לוותר על כך שילבש חליפה. זה מבגר אותו והוא סובל מחום. אמא שלו ממש התעקשה, אמרה שהוא מתחתן פעם אחת, שזה לא מכובד לא לשים חליפה ושבאותה מידה הוא יכול כבר ללכת עם סנדלי שורש. בכל פעם שהוא עמד לוותר כדי לרצות אותה, הזכרתי לו את הרצונות שלו. בסוף היא ירדה מהעניין.
הסתובבנו בחנויות הרגילות של הגרנד-ולא מצאנו. לקסטרו א' לא הסכים להיכנס בשום פנים ואופן. הוא החליט שהוא שונא אותם כי הם יקרנים.
בסיבוב נוסף הוא הלך עם אמא שלו להדר-ומצא בגדים יפים אך יקרים.
פעם שלישית-הלכנו למרכז קניות בב"ש ולא מצאנו כלום.
למחרת הלכנו לקניון בב"ש, שניה לפני הסגירה, כשרק קסטרו עוד היו פתוחים. דווקא שם מצאנו חולצה ומכנסיים, שלחנו לאמא שלו והיא אישרה, אז קנינו.
כשהראנו לה את הבגדים בלייב היא החליטה שהם פשוטים מדי, והם הלכו להחליף...
בסוף הוא יצא עם 2 חולצות מכופתרות-אחת תכלת למקדימים ואחת לבנה לחופה, עם מכנס מחויט, עניבה, חגורה ונעליים והכל עלה בערך 1000 ₪.
בתמונה רואים את מה שהוא לבש למקדימים.


----------



## ray of light (26/10/13)

Like  
מתה על השילוב הזה, כמו שאמרתי לך.
החתנים שלנו יראו די דומה (קנינו בסוף חולצה ועניבה בקסטרו דומים לשל א').

לילה טוב! (זה היה טעות לישון שנ"צ שלוש שעות עד 9 בערב)


----------



## Sofi Sh (26/10/13)

אני מזהה את הגן היפני בחפציבה? 
מקום מהמם!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

סחתיין על הזיהוי!! 
רק חבל שהיו חוטי חשמל שנדחפו לחלק מהתמונות...


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

רגע לפני השמלה-נמשיך מחר! 
בלי נדר


----------



## Bobbachka (26/10/13)

מבחינת אפשר להמשיך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ערה!


----------



## יוסי האדום (26/10/13)

גם אני פה...


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ממשיכה עוד טיפ טיפה 
יוצאים תכף לטיול של שבת.
איזה הזוי זה שיש קרדיטים אבל אני לא קוראת אותם כי הם שלי!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

סאגת השמלה - איביי 
היה נראה לי מטופש להוציא אלפי שקלים על שמלה לערב אחד. חוץ מזה שאחד הדברים שאני הכי שונאת זה קניות, שיטוטים בין חנויות ומדידות, רחמנא לצלן. מכיוון שהיו לי שבעה חודשים עד לחתונה, החלטתי להזמין מאיביי.
תוך חצי שעה של חיפושים מצאתי שמלה שאהבתי ב-550 ₪, המשלוח מסין בחינם.
למוכר היו 100 אחוז ביקורות חיוביות והרגשתי שאני יחסית בידיים טובות.
בכל מקרה, עשיתי לעצמי הכנה נפשית רצינית של לא לפתח ציפיות, יכול להיות שהשמלה לא תתאים ושאצטרך לקנות חדשה. מקסימום אמכור את השמלה מאיביי ואחזיר את ההשקעה.
לא אהבתי משהו באזור החזה של השמלה, אבל חששתי לשנות כי אולי אני לא אצליח להסביר את עצמי ואולי הם לא יבינו. בזמנו לא ידעתי שהשמלה שבחנות של המוכר היא לא בהכרח שמלה שלו (רק אחרי כמה חודשים מצאתי אותה גם אצל מוכרים אחרים). מה שהנחה אותי היה שזו שמלה שלו, הוא מכיר אותה טוב ועדיף להשאיר אותה ככה ולא לעשות שינויים.
וידאתי שהצבע של השמלה יהיה כפו שרואים בתמונה (לא לבן) וקיבלתי תשובה חיובית. גם השאלות האחרות שלי נענו בסבלנות וביעילות, ובאנגלית טובה מאוד.
שלחתי את המידות וקיבלתי מייל המבקש לאשר שאלו אכן המידות. השאלה שלהם הטרידה אותי, אז אצתי רצתי לקנות סרט  מדידה ונתתי לא' למדוד אותי. מסתבר שאמא שלי טעתה ב-10 ס"מ באורך השמלה!! והם היו מספיק חשדניסטים כדי לראות שזה לא תואם את הפרופורציות ולוודא איתי.
זה ממש חיזק לי את הביטחון בהם.
כעבור חודש השמלה הגיעה, ורק כעבור 3 שבועות נוספים הגעתי לבית של ההורים כדי למדוד אותה.
מה אני אגיד... חשכו עיניי. התפירה שבחזה הייתה מ-זע-זעת! הקפלים היו רפויים ולא הדוקים ונראו זוועה והחזה עצמו היה ענק (הייתי מתה לכזה חזה...) השמלה הייתה לבנה ולא בצבע שמנת והאבנים שתפורים במותן יצרו דוגמא אחרת לגמרי. השמלה בכלל לא נסגרה אלי והיא הייתה כ"כ נוראית שהיא לא ראויה למכירה. 
שלחתי מייל זועם וקיבלתי תשובה שהמוכר עצמו בדק את השמלה לפני שהיא יצאה לדרך ואם היא נהרסה זה בטח בזמן המשלוח (אז בגלל זה הצבע והדוגמא שונים?) ושאוכל להחזיר אותה.
לא היה לי כוח להתעסק בזה ורק אחרי 3 חודשים פניתי בבקשה להחזיר אותה (חירטתי סיבה ללמה לקח לי כ"כ הרבה זמן) ולא קיבלתי תשובה. מכיוון שלא יכולתי להמשיך להתכתב איתו באתר, ולא התכוונתי לוותר, פניתי אליו דרך כביכול שאלה ששאלתי בנוגע לשמלה אחרת. שם ציינתי שהוא לא ענה לי למייל, והוא התנצל עמוקות ואמר שיראה למחרת כשיגיע לעבודה. כנראה שכשהבין שזו אני ולא לקוח פוטנציאלי חדש-הוא המשיך להתעלם. כל מה שנשאר לי זה לא להמליץ על המוכר kittybridal, למרות שיש לו 100 אחוז ביקורות חיוביות. לצערי אני כבר לא יכולה להשאיר ביקורת בגלל הזמן שחלף (אם הייתי יודעת שיש מגבלת זמן הייתי ממהרת), אז כל שנותר לי הוא להפיץ את האזהרה ברחבי הרשת.
אני מצרפת תמונה שמראה את איך שזה היה אמור להיות, אם איך שזה נראה באמת.

לסיכום,
יש הרבה אנשים שמרוצים מהתוצאה של שמלה באיביי. הייתי עושה את זה שוב. בסה"כ השירות מצוין והיה מענה. למי שחוששת אני ממליצה כן לנסות, כל עוד יש מספיק זמן ל- PLAN B.


----------



## פיiנה (26/10/13)

כמעט הזמנתי את השמלה הזאת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל לא היה לי אומץ.

כדי להשאיר ביקורת, את יכולה להזמין מהמוכר הזה משהו קטן וזול (מסרקיה, הינומה), ולכתוב את הביקורת ביחס להזמנה של השמלה.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

השמלה הנבחרת 
ברגע שהבנתי ששמלה מאיביי לא תהיה לי, הלכתי על האפשרות השנייה-תפירה מאפס. לובה מ"סטודיו לובה" בעפולה תפרה את שמלת הכלה של אחותי לפני 10 שנים ובשנה האחרונה תפרה לשתי חברות שלי ולבנות המשפחה שלהן. כולן היו מרוצות.
הבאתי על דיסק און קי כמה דגמים שאהבתי, ולובה, אמא שלי ואני היינו תמימות דעים לגבי השמלה היפה ביותר.
גם הפעם השמלה לא הייתה לבנה, ואני הייתי מרוצה מהעניין.
כחודשיים אחרי הביקור הראשון אצל לובה הלכנו יחד איתה לחנות שהיא אוהבת איתה בנצרת כדי לקנות בדים. הבד שלובה בחרה עבורי היה נראה לי לבן. היא טענה שזה שמנת, אני, שלא יודעת להבדיל יותר מדי, הנחתי שהיא צודקת ושהתאורה מטעה, וכך יצא שמצאתי את עצמי בכ"ז עם שמלה לבנה. אבל לא איכפת לי מדקויות כאלה, אז ממש לא היה לי משנה.
אל המדידה הראשונה הלכתי לבד כי הנחתי שאין יותר מדי מה לראות. בפועל, כבר הייתה צורה לשמלה, ולובה הפגיזה אותי בשאלות של "להרים פה? להוריד פה? לחתוך פה? באיזה סיומת לסיים את ההינומה?" וכל הזמן עניתי ב"אני לא יודעת... מה נראה לך? מה שאת חושבת!" עד שהיא התעצבנה (בצחוק) וצעקה עלי: "איפה אמא שלך?!"
התפירה עלתה 2800 (משתנה לפי סגנון ומורכבות השמלה) והבדים 500 ₪.
עד הרגע האחרון עשינו שינויים של "תורידי פה" , "תוסיפי פה", "אני רוצה קישוט לחגורה". לובה זרמה איתי בכל מה שרציתי, והשמלה יצאה לשביעות רצוני. 
אבל, הייתה בעיה. התלבטתי אם להסתיר את זה, כי אני מניחה שזה יפגע בסיכויים שלי למכור את השמלה, אבל צריך להציג גם את הרע, אז הנה:
כשישבתי באוטו בדרך לצילומים, הרגשתי שמשהו ננעץ לי בצלעות של צד שמאל. הנחתי שזה רק בגלל הישיבה ובאמת כשקמתי הפסקתי להרגיש את זה. במהלך החתונה ממש כאב לי. היה תקוע לי מוט ברזל בצלעות וכל הזמן הייתי צריכה להזיז אותו. כשהורדתי את הבגדים הבנתי שלא קיטרתי סתם: היו לי 6 שפשופים במרווחים קבועים לרוחב כל הבטן, כשההוא בצד שמאל היה ממש פצע (שבהמשך גם הוציא מוגלה וכרגע הוא צלקת שאני מקווה שתעלם לחלוטין). בתחילת השבוע שלאחר מכן אמא שלי התקשרה ללובה, שמאוד הופתעה, אמרה שדבר כזה בחיים לא קרה לה ושבטח ישבתי כל הערב (?!?!!?) סוכם שכשאחזור מחו"ל אביא לה את השמלה לתיקון, כדי שאוכל למכור אותה. עדיין לא עשיתי את זה אז אני לא יודעת מה בדיוק השתבש.

אני חייבת להגיד שלמרות הסיפור אני עדיין ממליצה על לובה. היא מאוד מוכרת בעפולה ובחיים לא שמעתי מילה רעה על העבודה שלה, ככה שאני מעריכה שמדובר במעידה של אחת למליון, שקוראת גם לטובים ביותר.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

והשמלה מקרוב


----------



## יוסי האדום (26/10/13)

מקסימה!


----------



## Bobbachka (26/10/13)

מהממת!


----------



## זברה28 (26/10/13)

מדהימה! 
גם השמלה


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## ray of light (26/10/13)

מאלפת! 
(ניסיתי למצוא שם תואר חדש שעוד לא נאמר כאן)


----------



## yael rosen (26/10/13)

מושלמת! 
ממש!!


----------



## lanit (27/10/13)

ממש יפה! 
מצאתי את עצמי מחייכת אלייך חזרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וטיפ לגבי "האם זה באמת לבן"- לקחת את החולצה/ בד/ מה שזה לא יהיה, למשהו שיודעים בוודאות שהוא לבן- קיר, אייפון, טישו. ככה הוכיחו לבחור שלי שהחולצה שהוא קונה היא שמנת ולא לבנה.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

איפור ושיער 
אני לא מתאפרת, לעולם. והשיער שלי 99.9 אחוז מהזמן אסוף בקוקו כי הוא מתנפח ומסתלסל.
ידעתי שאני רוצה אדם אחד שיעשה איפור ושיער כדי להיפגש עם כמה שפחות ספקים וכדי לא להיות מוקפת ביותר מדי אנשים ביום הגדול.
על מורן לוין שמעתי מחברה ששמעה עליה המון מחמאות. בגלל שאני לא מבינה באיפור ולא יודעת מה מתאים לי לא טרחתי אפילו להסתכל באתר שלה. דיברתי איתה בטלפון וקבענו פגישת ניסיון.
כשהגעתי עם אמא שלי לסטודיו של מורן בקיבוץ מגידו פגשנו בחורה אנרגטית ברמה אחרת. היא ישר חיבקה ונישקה אותנו והייתה מאוד חמה ופתוחה, מה שישר גרם לי להשתחרר. מורן הייתה בשוק שלא הסתכלתי באתר שלה ושאין לי שום כיוון. אמרתי לה שאני סומכת עליה ושתעשה מה שבא לה. 
הייתי מאוד מרוצה מהאיפור והשיער, רק חבל שהיא לא נתנה לצלם.

ביום האירוע מורן הגיע בזמן ומיד הרגישה בבית. היא אנרגטית ומדביקה בהתלהבות שלה שלטעמי, אגב, מעטי מוגזמת. 
לא הייתי מרוצה מהשיער שהיא עשתה לי. זכרתי את זה אחרת, אבל לא ידעתי מה לא טוב כך שלא ידעתי מה להגיד לה לתקן. זה קצת ביאס אותי אבל נשכח מהר כי אמא שלי וחברה שלי דווקא כן התלהבו מהשיער. האיפור היה נורא יפה בעיניי.
מורן ידעה שהצלמים מגיעים בשלוש, ותכננה להיות בסוף שלב האיפור בזמן הזה. בפועל היא עבדה מאוד מהר וסיימה כבר ב-14:40. במהלך העבודה עלי היא קיבלה בשורה על מקרה משפחתי, וראו עליה שהיא מתה כבר לעוף. עשר דקות אח"כ היא התחילה לשאול אותי: "מה קורה עם הצלם?" "למה הוא לא מגיע?" "אולי תתקשרי לשאול איפה הוא?" כאמור, הצלם עדיין לא היה אמור להיות בשלב הזה. אפשר להבין אותה לאור הנסיבות, אבל אם להסתכל מנקודת מבטי האגואיסטית, היא הלחיצה אותי והעכירה את האווירה קצת.
כשהצלמים הגיעו עשינו בזריזות כאילו שהיא מאפרת אותי.
האיפור והשיער החזיקו כל הערב. בהתחלה השיער היה אסוף הצידה, ומורן הדריכה את חברה שלי איך לשחרר לי את הסיכות כדי שאוכל לפזר במהלך המסיבה. היא גם השאילה לי מסרקיה (בעבור שיק בטחון ע"ס 300 ₪).
יש לי סייג לגבי האיפור: יש לי עיניים קטנות, ומורן אמרה שבגלל המבנה שלהן, השחור שהיא שמה לי מתחת לעיניים ימרח לי. היא ציידה אותי בספוגית כדי לנקות אותו, ובאמת כמה דקות אחרי שהיא סיימה לאפר אותי כבר התלכלך לי מתחת לעיניים בשחור. זה היה נשמע לי מוזר-אם האיפור עמיד, הוא לא אמור להחזיק מעמד גם עם מבנה עיניים "בעייתי"? היה די מעצבן להקפיד לנקות את זה, ועד לתחילת המסיבה תהיתי הרבה ביני לבין עצמי אם כבר נמרח לי או שעדיין לא.
מורן איפרה גם את אמא שלי ואת גיסתי, עדין ויפה.
איפור+שיער לי עלה 2000 ₪. רק אחרי שסגרתי איתה הבנתי שזה בטווח המחירים הגבוה, ואני קצת מתחרטת שהסכמתי לשלם כזה מחיר. 
איפור מלווה-300
שיער מלווה-350.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

עוד


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ועוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אין לי תמונה ברורה של השיער מאחור, אני מקווה שאפשר יהיה להתרשם דרך התמונות האחרות.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

אמשיך אחה"צ/בלילה


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

נעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה לי ברור שאני לא רוצה נעליים יקרות שישמשו רק לערב אחד, ולא פסלתי נעליים בצבע לא כלתי.
כמה חודשים לפני החתונה אמא שלי שלחה לי כתבה על כלה שהתחתנה ממש בזול-אבל הפואנטה הייתה הנעליים שלה. היא נעלה נעליים מהממות בצבע מנטה-וישר התאהבתי. עמדתי לטוס עם אמא שלי לברלין והייתי בטוחה שאחזור עם נעליים.
המנטה ממלא את החנויות, אבל לא מצאתי סגנון נעל שרציתי. רציתי עקב קטן יחסית (א' ואני באותו הגובה) ושהנעל תהיה סירה. מצאתי פלטפורמות, עקבי ענק, שטוחות לגמרי, כפכפים, סנדלים, נעליים עם עקב עץ – אבל לא את הסגנון שרציתי.
בארץ הסתכלתי ברשתות הגדולות ולא מצאתי כלום.
באחת השבתות אמא שלי הציעה שנעלה למתחם הקניות בנצרת. לא היה לי כוח והייתי מאוד סקפטית, כי הנחתי שיהיו שם אותן רשתות שחיפשתי בהן, אבל הלכנו בכ"ז.
ואז, בחנות הראשונה (ונראה לי היחידה שיש שם) מצאתי אותן. הן היו הרבה יותר יפות ממש שדמיינתי, וגם די נוחות. שילמתי 250 ₪ ויצאתי בהיי מטורף מהחנות. הפשרה היחידה הייתה העקב-8 ס"מ... אבל עד שמצאתי את הנעליים שלי-איך אשאיר אותן בחנות?!
הלכתי לסנדלר שהצליח לקצר לי את העקב ב-7 מ"מ בעבור 30 ₪. מחיר מופקע, שינוי קטן, אבל א' היה מרוצה.
בסה"כ הנעליים נוחות למדי, אבל אני לא רגילה ללכת על עקבים, בטח שלא כאלה גבוהים. שניה אחרי שנגמרה החופה העפתי אותן ונותרתי יחפה כל הערב. הבאתי איתי כפכפים לבנות להחלפה (שמרתי אותן מהחתונה של אחות של א'-היא חילקה לאורחים...) אבל לא טרחתי להוציא אותן מהחדר. חוץ מפעמים בודדות לא דרכתי על השמלה, ולשמחתי גם לא על זכוכיות, רק על קרמבו...


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ומקרוב 
כאן גם רואים פוטו פרופס, עליהם יסופר בהמשך.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

תכשיטים ואקססוריז


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

שרשרת 
לא תכננתי לענוד שרשרת, כי הצווארון של השמלה גבוה. כחודש לפני החתונה סבתא שלי קנתה לי שרשרת זהב במתנה. השרשרת דקיקה-דקיקה ועדינה מאוד, וכשלבשתי את השמלה היא עדיין הייתה עלי. בגלל שהיא כ"כ עדינה היא לא העמיסה, והחלטתי להשאיר אותה. בצעידה לחופה, כשעברתי ליד סבתא, הצבעתי לכיוון השרשרת כדי שתראה שאני הולכת איתה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (וזו גם התמונה שהעלתי. בתמונות של האיפור רואים את השרשרת מקרוב).


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ארבעה זוגות עגילים וחתונה אחת 
חיפשתי קצת באינטרנט וכל מה שהיה לטעמי – אמא שלי פחות אהבה... מצאתי עגילים מדהימים שגם אמא שלי אישרה, אבל הם לא התאימו לצבע הנעליים, אז קניתי אותם סתם לעצמי. (כשקיבלתי אותם גיליתי שהם מנצנצים להחריד וגם ממש כבדים. לצערי לא ניתן להחזיר עגילים מסיבות מובנות. עוד קניה לא מוצלחת ברשת...) התחלתי לחפש עגילים בחנויות כמו מגנוליה וראיתי שאני כל הזמן נמשכת לזהב עם פנינה. יש לי כבר עגילים בסגנון הזה, אז אמרתי "למה לא בעצם?" 
בכ"ז, חודש לפני החתונה קראתי קרדיטים ישנים של מישהי שהזמינה עגילים חודש לפני, ובהחלטה של שניה החלטתי לתת עוד צ'אנס, כי לא הייתי סגורה שהעגילים שלי מספיק כלתיים.הפעם העגילים לא הכזיבו, רק שהם היו מזהב לבן ואני העדפתי ללכת עם זהב צהוב.
יום לפני החתונה, המלווה שלי הביאה לי מתנה לקראת החתונה-עגילים מהממים של שלומית אופיר. בן רגע נגמרה ההתלבטות, והחברה נורא התלהבה שבחרתי ללכת עם העגילים שלה (הם לא נקנו במטרה לשמש כעגילי החתונה).


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

עוד תמונה


----------



## תותית1212 (26/10/13)

את ממש מקסימה! 
ממש נראית מבסוטית כזאת ועדינה וקלילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אהבתי!!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

מסרקיה 
כאמור, השאלתי ממורן המאפרת. את רוב המסרקיות היא מכינה בעצמה. היא הגיעה עם מסרקיות במבחר גדלים וסוגים, ובחרתי במסרקיה עם פנינים, שתאמה את העגילים ואת כפתורי השמלה.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

המפגש 
א' אסף את הזר, ובא לאסוף אותי מבית הוריי. 
התארגנתי בקומה השניה של הבית וכשניתן האות ירדתי צעד אחד צעד במדרגות (משימה מאתגרת עם כאלה עקבים) והגעתי אליו, שקיבל אותי נרגש


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

וגם אני התרגשתי לא מעט


----------



## josie1986 (26/10/13)

יוסי היה הצלם וידאו שלכם?


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

לא נעים לי 
אני ממש לא זוכרת את השמות...
אבל נראה לי שהיה יוסי בצוות, אז כנראה שזה הוא. הוא היה מעולה! (לפחות בנוכחות ובנחמדות, את התוצאות נראה בהמשך)


----------



## josie1986 (26/10/13)

הוא מאוד חמוד


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

בוחנים אחד את השניה


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ומתנשקים... למי איכפת שיהרס האודם?!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

מקדימים 
בהתחלה הצטלמנו בחצר של ההורים. אני הרמתי גבה כשברצי הציע את זה, כי היא ממש מוזנחת... אבל בזכות הכשרון שלו היא הפכה ליער מהאגדות.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ועוד 
אחת התמונות האהובות עלי


----------



## Bobbachka (27/10/13)

מקסים!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ועוד אחת 
זו גולגולת של פרה שאחים שלי מצאו לפני שנים בגלבוע ומאז היא זרוקה בחצר...


----------



## ray of light (27/10/13)

רומנטי עם הגולגולת ברקע 
חחח


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

עכשיו באמת יצאנו לצילומים 
רצינו שמיס הלן תוכל להיות נוכחת בחלק מהצילומים, לכן הצטלמנו בהתחלה בעפולה, כדי שנוכל לקחת ולהחזיר אותה בקלות. 
היינו בגן שעשועים ליד הבית ואח"כ בשדרה שליד הבית. בשלב הזה היו איתנו הנהג והמלווה שלי. מיס הלן התנהגה למופת. 
לא מצאתי לה סרט נורמלי, אז יום לפני החתונה קניתי את הדבר הכי פחות מכוער שמצאתי במקס סטוק, ב-2.5 ₪.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

עוד מהגן שעשועים


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ואחרונה משם 
בתמונה הקודמת רואים יפה את הגב של השמלה.


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

בעיר 
סליחה על העומס, היה לי ממש קשה לבחור..


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

עיר 2


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

עיר 3 
עוד תמונה אהובה במיוחד


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

עיר 4


----------



## Sofi Sh (26/10/13)

לא להאמין איזה תמונות יפות!! 
ועוד מהבניינים הישנים של העירייה! סחטיין על הצלם!
(כן, כן, גם אני עפולאית =] )


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

אני זוכרת אותך  
את סיפרת לי על המבצע בנצנצים, ובזכותך קניתי שם קשקושים לרחבה


----------



## Sofi Sh (27/10/13)

וואי, זה מרגיש ממש מזמן... 
אני בכלל לא הגעתי לשם עדיין  
אני רואה את עפולה בימי שישי בשעות שכבר הכל סגור... ורק לפעמים אני מצליחה לגנוב קצת זמן פינוק במקסטוק אהובי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




באמת מדהים איך הצלחתם להוציאכל כך הרבה יופי מפינות שרואים כל יום!


----------



## Shmutzi (27/10/13)

עפולה עפולה... אבל 
לי זה הזכיר את אנגליה (שזה מעולה), הלבנים האדומות-חומות... הניקיון שלכם כחתן-כלה...
אחת התמונות!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

אחרונה מהעיר


----------



## Shmutzi (27/10/13)

תמונה מקסימה 
ממש יפה, קלאסית.


----------



## josie1986 (26/10/13)

אני מתה על הצבעוניות הזו! 
זה בעיני מה שהכי מאפיין את ברצי. מהמם!


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

הלוקיישן הבא-הגן היפני בקיבוץ חפציבה 
הגן הוא פצפון, אבל מאוד נחמד שם. לשם הגיעו אשתו של הנהג ועוד זוג חברים שהצטלמו איתנו קצת.

הצלם שלנו מהמרכז ולא מכיר את האיזור, כך שהיינו צריכים לבחור אתרי צילום בעצמנו.
אמא שלי שמעה על המקום הזה אז נסעתי עם חברה לבדוק את השטח. 
עוד אופציות צילום באיזור למי שמעוניינת-
1. סחנה
2. שדות העמק (כשלא צהוב ויבש)
3. באחד הקיבוצים
4. איזור הפסל של אלכסנדר זייד


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

עוד מהגן היפני


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ועוד


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ועוד...


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ועוד...


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

ועוד אחת עם עובר אורח


----------



## haych (26/10/13)

פוטו פרופס 
בעקבות הפורום התוודעתי לעניין הזה והתחשק לי גם. חשבתי להביא אביזרים לחתונה, אבל לא ידעתי איך לשלב אותם כי זה לא כמו שרשרת שנשארים איתה כל הערב, אלא משהו שמחזיקים ביד לצרכי תמונה וזהו. אז החלטתי להשתמש בזה רק למקדימים. 
עשיתי הזמנה באיביי לסט של 15 אביזרים שהיה אמור להכיל שפמים, שפתיים, משקפיים ו-2 פריטים ממשהו אחר שאני לא זוכרת. זה עלה כ-18 ₪. בפועל קיבלתי שקית שהכילה רק שפמים... אחרי דין ודברים עם המוכר, זוכיתי בחצי מהסכום. 
כמה ימים אחרי ההזמנה העלתה בובצ'קה הדרכה קלילה להכנת פוטופרופס, והתבאסתי שזה לא קרה קודם. אז עכשיו ניתנה לי ההזדמנות לקצת DIY. השתמשתי במה שבאתר שלה ובדוגמאות נוספות מהאינטרנט, ואפילו עם הידיים השמאליות שלי זה עדיין יצא יפה (גם אם עקום...). זה גם יצא צבעוני, בניגוד לאביזרים שהזמנתי שכולם היו שחורים.
ניסיתי להשתמש בחלק מהשפמים שהיו לי, אבל החומר ממנו עם עשויים לא נדבק טוב לסלוטייפ וכל מה שהדבקתי התפרק. ממליצה בחום להכין לבד, זה ממש פשוט ומהיר!


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

עוד פרופס 
בתמונה של הנעליים רואים שהכנתי את השלטים המוכרים של מיס ומיסיס.הכנתי גם כזה  שכתוב עליו מיס, שזה אחד משמות החיבה של מיס הלן, כך שהצטלמנו שלושתנו עם מיסטר, מיסיס ומיס


----------



## Bobbachka (27/10/13)

יא! איזה כיף לשמוע....


----------



## bellbell1 (27/10/13)

התמונות מהגן יפיפיות!! 
פשוט אחת אחת... מהממות!

מחכה לעוד


----------



## ray of light (27/10/13)

מסכימה עם כל מילה 
התמונות קסומות! גם מעפולה וגם מהגן..


----------



## orangeada (27/10/13)

תמונה קסומה!


----------



## Raspail (27/10/13)

מגוון נהדר של תמונות יפייפיות!!! 
אני מאד אוהבת את התמונות של ברצי והוא עשה עבודה מצויינת! התמונות מדהימות ואיכותיות ואתם כ"כ קורנים ומתוקים ויפים בכל התמונות!


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

סאגת הצלם - החלום ושברו 
שנה לפני שא' הציע לי נישואין כבר ידעתי שהצלם שלנו יהיה אריאל אריכא. ראיתי תמונות שלו אצל מישהי בפייסבוק והוקסמתי. זו הסיבה שלחצתי על א' שנסגור אולם כמה שיותר מהר-כדי שנוכל לשריין לנו את אריאל.
לפני שהתקשרתי אליו התרגשתי כאילו שאני מתקשרת להזמין מישהו לדייט...
השיחה הייתה נורא קצרה. הוא ענה שהוא לא עובד בתאריך שלנו (יום לפני סוכות) ואני, שלא מתווכחת יותר מדי, לא ניסיתי לשכנע.
התקשרתי לא' בדמעות ושמעתי אותו כואב יחד איתי, כי הוא ידע כמה זה היה לי חשוב.
אחרי חצי שעה של בכי (!!) התאפסתי על עצמי וביליתי את היום בחיפושים אחר צלם אחר.
שבוע אחרי זה, אחרי שלא מצאנו אף אחד באותה רמה ועם אותו סגנון, א' התקשר לאריאל בלי לציין שאני דיברתי איתו, אלא בתור לקוח חדש. הוא שאל אותו על התאריך וקיבל את אותה תשובה. זה לפני חג, הוא צריך לבנות סוכה ולבלות עם המשפחה. לא עזרו ניסיונות השכנוע ואני נשארתי עם הלב השבור. מילא אם הוא היה תפוס בתאריך...  הייתי אומרת שוואלה, לא הייתי מספיק זריזה. אבל מה שהכי כאב היה לדעת שהוא פנוי, הוא יכול להיות הצלם שלנו, אבל הוא לא רוצה...


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

והצלם הנבחר... ברצי! 
כבר באותו ערב, לאחר שהתעשתי, עשיתי רשימה של צלמים ובראשם ברצי, שנראו לי איכשהו קרובים לסגנון של אריאל. על ברצי ראיתי ביקורות חמות במיט4 מיט (ואפילו שמחתי לאיד כמו ילדה קטנה כשראיתי שהציון שלו גבוהה במשהו כמו0.2 מהממוצע של אריאל...). באחת הביקורות הזכירו שהוא מהמומלצים של הבאר של סבא. אצתי רצתי להתקשר לחברה שעמדה להתחתן בבאר, כדי לשאול מי הצלם שלה, והיא אמרה שברצי. היא סיפרה שהם ראו 5 צלמים ובחרו בו כי הוא היה נראה הכי מקצועי והכי נחמד. יש!
לא יכולתי לשאת עוד סירוב, ונתתי לא' להתקשר. הוא קבע לנו פגישה ובאמת ברצי היה מאוד נעים ונחמד.
א' חשב שאפשר למצוא צלם ברמה הזאת גם במחיר שפוי יותר (ברצי לוקח מעל 10K ועוד 800 ₪ על נסיעות לצפון). שלחתי מיילים לשאר הצלמים ברשימת ה- PLAN B שהכנתי. אחד היה תפוס, 2-3 לא רצו להגיע לצפון (אפשר להבין... נסיעה ארוכה בשעת לילה מאוחרת). אחד מיקירי הפורום דווקא היה פנוי, אבל א' משום מה לא התחבר לסגנון שלו.
So bartzi it is!
ביום החתונה הוא הגיע בזמן יחד עם צלם סטילס נוסף וצלם וידאו. כל הצוות היה מאוד נעים והרגיש מאוד נוח לבלות איתם את היום. התמונות מאוד יפות – תשפטו בעצמכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני אוהבת במיוחד את התמונות מהרחבה. חסרות לי התמונות האומנותיות בסגנון של אריאל אריכא שאני יודעת שגם ברצי מצלם כי יש לו מלא כאלה באתר. להגיד לו באיזה סגנון לצלם לא נראה לי כמו משהו שאני צריכה לעשות, הנחתי שהוא פשוט יצלם בסגנון הזה וזהו...  בדיעבד הייתי צריכה לשלוח לו דוגמאות של סגנונות שאהבתי ולבקש כמה תמונות כאלה. עוד דבר שחורה לי ובדיוק נכתב עליו פוסט בפורום – החל מרגע שהתחילה המסיבה כל התמונות צולמו ברחבה בלבד. בפוקס ובספונטניות אמרתי לבעלי במהלך החתונה שצריך להצטלם עם השולחנות כדי לכבד את מי שלא קם לרקוד (לא תכננו את זה)-וטוב שעשינו זאת כי אחרת לא היה להם זכר בתמונות! (למעט מי שנתפס בקבלת הפנים). הצטלמנו עם שולחנות של משפחה וחברים של ההורים שגם אנחנו מכירים, ככה שלמשל לחברים מהעבודה של ההורים בכלל אין אזכור בחתונה (לי זה לא כ"כ איכפת, מעניין אם גם ההורים יחשבו כמוני....). מכאן נובעות 2 מסקנות: 1. לא להשאיר כלום ליד הגורל, מסתבר שיש דברים שהם לא מובנים מאליהם... גם כשיש 2 צלמים סטילס על 250 מוזמנים-מוקד העניין ברחבה ולכן הם יסתובבו שם. חשוב לכם שהם יצלמו גם את מי שלא קם לרקוד? תציינו את זה! אח שלי הגיע מחו"ל במיוחד לכבוד החתונה, וחוץ מבצילומי משפחות ובחופה אין שום אזכור לו ולתינוק שלו, ומאוד חבל לי. 2. אני ממליצה להצטלם עם השולחנות בזמן האוכל. יוצאות תמונות יפות וזה כייף לקבל את הכפיים כשמגיעים לכל שולחן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ובעיניי גם מכבד את האורחים.
סייג נוסף שיש לי ויכול להיות שזה דבר מקובל, אבל אני לא ידעתי:בשלב כלשהו (יכול להיות שהיה מאוד מאוחר, לא הייתה לי תחושת זמן) צלמי הסטילס התיישבו (לא לארגע, לזמן ממושך). יצא שכמה פעמים חיפשתי  אותם כי רציתי שיצלמו תמונות מסוימות, ראיתי שהם יושבים בשולחן אז ויתרתי כי הייתי באטרף של המסיבה. אין לי מושג אם זה מקובל להפסיק לצלם בשלב כלשהו (הגיוני שכן, כמה תמונות של אנשים רוקדים אפשר לצלם? וגם הצלמים על הרגליים מהבוקר), אבל אני מציינת את זה בפניכם כי זה קצת ביאס אותי באמצע המסיבה שלא היה צלם בסביבה, אז כדאי לעשות תיאום ציפיות.

צלם מגנטים לא לקחנו. זה היה נראה לנו נדוש ושכל המגנטים נראים אותו דבר רק עם כיתוב שונה. חוץ מאורח אחד ששאל אותנו ונשמע מאוכזב כששמע שאין, לא שמענו שזה היה חסר למישהו. בדיעבד, בגלל שאני מרגישה שחסרות לי תמונות של האורחים אולי המגנטים היו סותמים לי את החור הזה.


----------



## דורמורי (27/10/13)

מהתובנות על צילום 
גם התובנות מהחתונה שלי דומות מאוד לשלך. 

חשוב לחשוב לפני החתונה על איך משלבים צילומים עם אנשים שחשובים לנו מאוד. לא יודע אם חשוב לי שכלללל אורח יזכה לתיעוד, אישית זה לא מה שחסר לי. מה שכן חסר זה תמונות שלי עם קבוצות רלוונטיות של חברים אהובים מאוד, ושל משפחה שלא רוקדת ולא השתתפה בצילומי משפחות. איזה בת דודה שאנחנו חברים מאוד טובים שלה ושיש לה ילדה מתוקה מאוד (שעפה על החתן והכלה כמובן, אבל אין לזה תיעוד, כי הצלמים לא יכולים להיות בכל מקום).

אז מה אפשר לעשות: בתחילת החתונה, לקחת את הצלם ואת המשני לרגע, להצביע על אנשים חשובים ולהגיד להם: לא משנה כמה אני מסוחרר/הפוך/רוקד עוד שעה, אתם דואגים שיש לי תמונות יפות איתם. ולהקדיש לזה זמן בחתונה!

נ.ב. יש לך תמונות מעולות מהמקדימים. שלי לא התרחק ממני יותר משלוש-ארבע מטר, אז ברור לי שלא יהיו לי תמונות כאלו שאנחנו קטנים ומרחוק, וקצת חבל לי.


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

אז זהו, ש... 
זה הדבר היחידי שכן ביקשתי מראש-כתבתי לברצי שאני אוהבת תמונות שהאנשים קטנים והטבע גדול, וצרפתי תמונות שלו לשם המחשה. לפחות על זה היה לי שכל לבקש לשים דגש...


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

צילום וידאו 
אני ממש לא רציתי, כי לא מסתכלים על זה. המשפחה של א' רצתה, למשפחה שלי לא היה איכפת. א' התנדנד. שכנעתי אותו לוותר על זה. כשהיינו אצל ברצי חלמתי בהקיץ כשהוא הראה לנו סרטונים כי היה לי ברור שלא ניקח וידאו. רגע לפני שחתמנו עם ברצי הבנתי שא' לא שלם עם זה והצעתי לו שניקח וידאו כדי שלא ירגיש אח"כ פספוס.
עוד לא קיבלנו את הוידיאו, אבל אני ממש שמחה שהחלטנו לקחת אותו, כי יש מלא דברים שאני לא זוכרת בגלל הטירוף והאלכוהול, או דברים שלא שמתי לב אליהם. אני מתה לראות את הסרט ולהבין מה באמת היה שם! הצלם היה חמוד והנוכחות שלו הייתה מאוד בולטת (לא בקטע רע, להיפך. ראה שהוא פשוט היה בכל מקום והנציח כל רגע). לצערי אני לא זוכרת את שמו.
בתמונה: מברכים את עצמנו


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

המקום הנבחר - גן אירועים בת הגלבוע 
את כל התהליך עברנו מול נועם, שהיה מאוד נחמד ונתן מענה מהיר.
כמה דברים שלא אהבתי, למרות שהם ממש בקטנה:
1. כחודשיים לפני החתונה התקשר מישהו שהציג את עצמו כ"חבר של נועם. אני צלם ורציתי לדעת אם יש לך כבר צלם לחתונה , או שאני יכול לעזור לכם." לא אהבתי שנועם מעביר את הטלפון שלנו לחברים-ספקים שלו.
2. נועם המליץ על מעצבת הבית שלהם, ולא טרח לציין למען הגילוי הנאות שהיא אמא של הבעלים של קייטרינג הבית. את זה גיליתי דרך רחרוחים בפייסבוק. 
3. כשהגענו מהצילומים המקדימים היה אמור לחכות לנו האוכל. מסתבר שבטעות הכינו את הבשר כשההורים של החתן הגיעו. הם מכינים אותו באותו הרגע, ככה שכשאנחנו הגענו הכינו מחדש. הגענו קצת באיחור ועשינו את צילומי המשפחות כשכבר התחילו להגיע האורחים. רק בזמן הצילומים המנה של א' יצאה, כך שהוא לא הספיק לאכול. (לי לא הייתה בעיה כי אני צמחונית).

בסה"כ יש לי הרבה מילים חמות לומר עליהם. הם הגמישו את המינימום בהמוווון! עוד במעמד חתימת החוזה הם הורידו לנו אותו ב- 20 מנות, וממש ברגע האחרון הורידו ב-50 מנות נוספות! גם ככה הגיעו פחות אורחים מהמינימום, כך שהיה יכול להיות הרבה הרבה יותר גרוע.
במקום יש גם צימר קטן (המשמש כחדר חתן-כלה), בו אפשר להישאר לישון. בכניסה לצימר יש מדרגה גדולה יחסית ולא בולטת. אמא שלי נפלה עליה וקיבלה מכה רצינית, וגם אני כמעט נפלתי איזה פעמיים. הם חייבים דחוף להדביק עליה איזה פס זוהר!

מנהל האירוע היה איתמר. פגשנו אותו לראשונה באירוע ולמרות שהיה לנו קשר מינימאלי איתו, הוא הרשים מאוד לחיוב.
רק דבר אחד נותר תעלומה: בחוזה סוכם שאין שעת סיום לאירוע, וכך גם בחוזה של הדיג'יי. למרות זאת, בשעה 2 הדיג'יי פתאום ניגן את שיר הכניסה לנו לחופה ובכך בעצם סיים את הערב. העיתוי היה מצוין כי נשאר כבר רק קומץ חברים, אבל לא ברור לנו מי נתן את ההוראה לחסל את האירוע, ואנחנו מעריכים שזו הייתה הוראה של איתמר בגלל ששמענו שההסעות של העובדים המתינו בחוץ.
למרות שכאמור העיתוי היה מוצלח, זה מעצבן שהחליטו לחסל את האירוע בלי אישור שלנו.

מחיר מנה היה 266 לפני הנחה (כולל קייטרינג ובר, מחיר של יום חמישי). המחיר כולל שכר מלצרים והגן מבהיר שיש לתת טיפ למנהל האירוע בלבד. המחיר אינו כולל הגברה ותיאורה. מסכים כלולים-ללא תוספת תשלום.


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

עוד אחת מהגן


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

עוד 
הירח בפינה ממש יפה


----------



## His sister Pam (27/10/13)

יכול להיות שהדיג'יי בחר את העיתוי? 
אני לא יודעת אם בדר"כ נהוג לשאול את הזוג אם לסיים, אבל יכול להיות שהדיג'יי "קרא את הרחבה" כמו שאומרים והגיע למסקנה שזה זמן טוב לסיים כי נשארו כבר מעט אנשים (כי תמיד בסוף שמים שיר יחסית איטי וכל החברים רוקדים מחובקים כזה... אז אולי אם הוא היה ממשיך עד שכבר לא היו אנשים על הרחבה אז לא היה רגע של "סיום"). סתם השערה, אני לא יודעת איך היה המצב ברחבה בפועל.

ובלי קשר קרדיטים מהממים! אף פעם אין לי סבלנות להגיב על כל תמונה אבל הסתכלתי על כולן ובאמת שהכל משגע!


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

קשה לי להאמין 
אבל הכל יכול להיות.

גם בחוזה עם הדיג'יי וגם בחוזה עם הגן (וכמה וכמה פעמים בע"פ) צויין שאין שעת סיום לאירוע. אמנם נשארו בשעה הזאת רק קומץ חברים, אבל זה היה המעגל הממש קרוב שאם לא היו מפסיקים אותו היה יכול לרקוד עוד שעה-שעתיים בכייף.
שוב-העיתוי היה מוצלח ככה שבסופו של דבר זה יצא טוב, אבל די מעצבן שהחליטו בשבילנו.
אני נוטה להאמין שזו החלטה של מנהל האירוע בגלל שנאמר לי שבשעה הזאת ההסעות של העובדים המתינו בחוץ.


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

אחרונה מהגן


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

קייטרינג 
הקייטרינג בו בחרנו היה קייטרינג הבית של המקום, שנקרא "אדום". איתו החבילה יצאה הכי משתלמת.
צורת ההגשה שלהם היא הגשה למרכזי שולחן. ז"א שמנות הבשר שבחרנו מונחות יחד על פלטה מחממת, וכולם אוכלים מה שבא להם מתוך המרכז. נגמר? מביאים עוד. בלי הפסקה. 
בגלל שאני צמחונית וכך גם האחים שלי, הקפדתי שיהיה גם מספיק מבחר לצמחונים.
את הטעימות עשינו עוד בטרם חתימת החוזה, כ-9 חודשים לפני האירוע. כמובן שכשהגיע הזמן לשבת על התפריט לא זכרנו כ"כ ונעזרנו בדף ההערות שלנו. היו כמה קטגוריות שלא התלהבנו מאף אחת מהמנות שטעמנו, ולכן ביקשנו את המלצתו של אסף, מנהל הקייטרינג, באשר למנות שלא נכללו בטעימות.
שמענו ביקורות שליליות בודדות מאוד על האוכל, ושאר האנשים עפו עליו. 
אסף צ'יפר אותנו בעוד מנת בשר כי הרגיש שהתפריט שבחרנו לא מספיק מגוון. לבקשתי ולאחר בירורים שעשה, הסכים להחליף את המנה הצמחונית (אמפנדס שלא היה לי כ"כ טעים) בקיש.
הקינוחים היו מעולים למרות שהיו פרווה. למרות שלא ביקשנו ולא סוכם דבר כזה-המלצריות יצאו לרחבה עם הקינוחים, ככה שאפילו זכיתי ליהנות מהם.
בשעה חצות פתחו עמדת אפטר פארטי (כלולה במחיר) של המבורגרים וכאלה. אני לא זוכרת שראיתי עמדה כזאת ולא רואים אותה בתמונות, אבל יש לי זיכרון מעורפל של בעלי דופק איזה המבורגר, כך שכנראה שהעמדה אכן נפתחה...
בסוף האירוע קיבלנו את הבשרים שנשארו הביתה, והם שמשו אותנו בארוחת החג שלמחרת.


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

עמדת גלידה אמריקאית 
במאי, 4 חודשים לפני החתונה, היינו באירוע השקה של הגן. הייתה שם עמדת גלידה אמריקאית עם שלל תוספות. חיכינו המון בתור בשביל גלידה סבירה מינוס (היה לי כ"כ לא טעים שהשארתי אותה בצד-ואני חולת מתוקים). אף אחד מאיתנו לא התלהב, בלשון המעטה.
כשהגענו לסגור תפריט, נועם ואסף סיפרו לנו שלקייטרינג יש עגלת גלידה אמריקאית שפתוחה על הרחבה כל הערב. אנחנו יכולים לקבל אותה בעבור 1500 ₪, או לוותר על הקטגוריה של המוסים ולקבל את הגלידה ב-500 ₪ ביקשנו לחשוב על זה, כי הרעיון לגלידות על הרחבה נשמע קורץ, אבל מהר מאוד הגענו להחלטה שהגלידות שלהן פשוט לא טעימות...
כמה ימים אחרי שהודענו על סירובנו נועם התקשר והציע את הגלידה בחינם בתמורה לויתור על קינוח.
הלכנו על זה.
חלק מהאנשים אמרו שהיה להיט וחלק אמרו שלא היה טעים. בגדול לא הייתי ממליצה לקחת את הגלידה, אלא אם זה באמת בחינם ואז זה יכול להיות גימיק נחמד, גם אם מוותרים על קינוח שווה למענו.


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

בר - אמורפי 
כחלקה מהעסקה לקחנו את הבר של אמורפי, הכולל בר חוץ. ברשימת הוי הראשונה שציינתי אותם, קיבלתי מסר מאחת המשתמשות שהמליצה לבטל איתם כי יש עליהם ביקורות נוראיות במיט4מט. רק אז נכנסתי לקרוא עליהם, ובאמת הביקורות לא היו טובות, בעיקר בנוגע לתקשורת איתם, סיכומים שלא התבצעו וכדומה. מכיוון שכבר חתמנו לא היה הרבה מה לעשות. התנחמתי בזה שאנחנו לא עובדים ישירות מולם,
בסה"כ נראה לי שהם היו בסדר גמור לא נתקלתי או שמעתי על בעיות. מדי פעם הברמנים יצאו עם שוטים לרחבה.
איכשהו הייתה לנו אי הבנה והיינו בטוחים שאין קאוות, אז קנינו 2. היה עוד משקה שאיכשהו חשבנו שאנחנו לא מקבלים אז קנינו גם. חבל על הכסף, אבל עוד נעשה בזה שימוש. שימו לב שאתם לא קונים דברים שהבר מספק... חוץ מזה, קנינו 2 ארגזי רד בול (שלא נגמרו) ו-6 בקבוקי ואן גוך (שנגמרו), וזאת למרות שהחתונה כולה הייתה 250 אנשים, כשרק כ-100 מתוכם שותים. 
3 בקבוקי ואגן גוך של ליטר קנינו בדיוטי פרי, ואת שאר המשקאות קנינו ב"יין בעיר" בעפולה, בשבוע של מבצע ללא מע"מ (וזה גם היה לפני שהעלו את מחירי האלכוהול).


----------



## haych (27/10/13)




----------



## haych (27/10/13)

עיצוב האירוע - יפה בנטוב 
הספק שאני הכי פחות מרוצה ממנו, וזה אנדרסטייטמנט.
אני לא חשבתי שצריך להשקיע בדברים שאף אחד לא זוכר, ומבחינתי העיצוב הבסיסי של הגן היה מספק. א' הציע שנקנה כלים, נקנה פרחים ונסדר בעצמנו על השולחנות.
האמהות ממש ניסו לשכנע אותנו לקחת עיצוב, אז החלטנו שזה יעבור לטיפולן ושיעשו עם זה מה שהן רוצות.
אמא שלי התקשרה לנועם, שהפנה אותה למעצבת הבית של הגן, שמתגוררת ברמת ישי. חשוב לציין שבת הגלבוע מאפשרים להביא כל מעצב חיצוני שרוצים.
מרחרוחי הפייסבוק שלי הבנתי שיפה היא אמא של אחד מבעלי האולם, וזה קצת הכעיס אותי שלא אמרו לנו כלום על זה ושהם בעלי אינטרסים.
ההורים נפגשו איתה וסגרו על עיצוב שכלל: עיצוב חופה, שולחנות, בר קפה, בר אלכוהול, שולחן של פתקיות הושבה וקצת פרחים בשירותים. חוץ מזה היא הייתה אמורה לעצב 2 סלים לשושבינות עם פרחים לפיזור, וזר כלה כל זה עלה 4000 ₪ והיא לא הייתה מוכנה לזוז מהמחיר בשקל. אני בכלל לא רציתי ללכת עם זר כי ידעתי שיעצבן אותי להסתובב עם משהו בידיים, אבל בגלל שזה גם ככה כלול במחיר החלטתי לבקש זר ובמידה ולא יבוא לי עליו, שיקשט את הבית.
מכיוון שכל התקשורת נעשתה דרך ההורים, הסברתי לאמא שלי איזה זר אני רוצה ושלחתי לה תמונות של הסגנון. הזר שרציתי היה בהשראת הזר של מסטיק אורביט ירוק -  צבעוני ופרוע, כאילו נקטף עכשיו מהשדה. אמא שלי העבירה את התמונות ליפה (ווידאה שהיא קיבלה) והסבירה לה גם טלפונית.
ביום האירוע בעלי היקר נכנס הביתה עם זר בגווני סגול. אמנם תואם לצבעי העיצוב של האולם, אבל שונה לחלוטין ממה שביקשתי. הסתכלתי עליו באדישות (על הזר, לא על החתיך שלי), אמרתי: "זה לא מה שרציתי" ותקעתי אותו באגרטל. מזל שלא פנטזתי על זר, אחרת הייתי ממש מתאכזבת. לבקשתו של ברצי הזר יצא אחר כבוד לרחוב לצורכי תמונה אחת, וחזר לנוח באגרטל.
כשהגענו לאולם ניגשה אלי מישהי ואמרה: "מזל טוב, רציתי לפגוש את הכלה"
\אני: "מי את?"
היא: "אני יפה, זאת שעשתה לך את הזר."
אני: "אה... הזר..." 
ובזה הסתיימה השיחה.
האמהות ציינו שהעיצוב של האולם לא היה אחד לאחד כפי שסוכם. באופן ספציפי הם ציינו איזה עץ שהיה אמור לעטוף את הקורה הקדמית של החופה. כששאלו למה היא לא שמה אותו, יפה השיבה שזה היה פחות יפה.
סלים לשושבינות – כשהיא אמרה שהיא "תכין", דמיינתי סלים יפים עטופים סרט... בפועל היא הביאה 2 סלסלות קש פשוטות, מהסוג שיש בהרבה בתים, ופשוט שמה בפנים עלים של פרחים. יכולתי לעשות את זה הרבה יותר יפה עם שתי הידיים השמאליות שלי.

כאן רואים את החופה-אין לי תמונה שלה מקרוב.


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

זרי השושבינות


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

השולחנות


----------



## haych (27/10/13)

הזר 
ו... עפתי לעבודה! 
המשך יבוא...


----------



## דורמורי (27/10/13)

אכן לכלב יש מבט של 
4,000 שקל? את יודעת כמה דוגלי היית יכולה לארגן לי בסכום הזה?


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

חחח


----------



## פיiנה (27/10/13)

אני ממש נהנית מהקרדיטים שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל, מסיבותי האנוכיות - אני מחיפה, ונחמד לי סוף סוף לקרוא על ספקים מהאיזור.

וגם... שאת כותבת גם על דברים שאת מרוצה מהם פחות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אחד הדברים שמעכבים את הקרדיטים שלי, זה רגשות מעורבים לגבי אחת מהספקים - היא כל כך נחמדה, שחבל לי לכתוב עליה מילה רעה... אבל בסופו של דבר לא הייתי לגמרי מרוצה.


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

אני בעד לכתוב 
זה כמו שהתלבטתי אם לכתוב על מה שקרה לי עם השמלה. זה גם פוגע באינטרס הכלכלי שלי ואולי יקשה עלי למכור אותה, וגם לא נעים לי לפגוע בתופרת-כי ראיתי כ"כ הרבה עבודות מוצלחות שלה! תקרית השמלה שלי ממש לא מייצגת. אבל מה שקרה זאת האמת, וכמו שאני אוהבת לקרוא במיט4מיט את הביקורות השליליות כדי לעשות את השיקולים שלי האם זה נושא שעקרוני לי עד כדי פסילת הספק-ככה אני גם רוצה שלאחרים תיהיה האופציה.

מחכה בציפייה לקרדיטים


----------



## Raspail (27/10/13)

תענוג של חתונה ותמונות!!! 
אתם משדרים קלילות ורוגע וכיף והתמונות פשוט מקסימות!
השמלה שלך עוצרת נשימה ובכלל את יפייפיה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שמחתי לקרוא הכל בפירוט, לא מצונזר ובלי פילרטים... ועדיין נשמע שהיה אירוע מושלם בדיוק כמו שרציתם!
מלא מלא מזל טוב


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

ממשיכים! 
חשבתי שלעשות קופי-פייסט ולצרף תמונות יקח כלום זמן...
NOT!


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

רב - אם זה לא היה מצחיק, זה היה עצוב... 
כשפתחנו תיק בצוהר נרשמתי גם לבקשה לרב, וקיבלתי מהם תשובה שבתקופת החגים הרבנים מאוד עמוסים ולכן הם אפילו לא מבקשים מהם לחתן בתאריך הזה.
כבר אמרתי שיש בעיה של ספקים בתאריך הזה?!

למשפחה של א' היה חשוב שהרב יהיה ספרדי. ההורים שלי מכירים את הרב הראשי לעפולה והציעו לי אותו. מגוגל קצר הבנתי שהוא רב של צוהר וזה שימח אותי מאוד. ההורים שלי דיברו איתו (אמא שלי אפילו דיברה עם אשתו שאמרה שהיא תנסה לשכנע אותו) אבל הוא לא הסכים לחתן אותנו והסביר שזו תקופה מאוד לחוצה כי הוא גם מלמד וגם ויש חגים. הוא המליץ על רב אחר מעפולה.
חודש לפני החתונה נפגשנו עם הרב מלכא, שהתעקש שנפגש רק אחרי פתיחת התיק. המילה "תתעקש" עוד תחזור על עצמה כמה וכמה פעמים בסיפור...
קודם כל, קבענו שנפגש בשעה -9-10. מ-9:00 ועד 10:30 א' התקשר אליו המון פעמים-ואין מענה. קצת אחרי שהוא שלח הודעה התקשר אליו הרב ואמר שהוא היה באירוע אתמול והטלפון נותר על שקט.
הגענו אליו הביתה והשאלה הראשונה שלו הייתה: "למה החלטתם לפתוח תיק דרך צהר?" אחרי שעניתי הוא פתח במונולוג על כמה שהוא מתנגד לצהר ושהוא היה בתהליכים להפוך לרב שלהם, אבל החליט שהם קוראים תיגר על הרבנות הראשית לישראל – יש כבר רבנות ראשית, אז למה לבוא ולהתחנף לצעירים ולהציג רבנות אחרת?
בזמן שהוא דיבר חשבתי לעצמי ש"אוקיי, חבל על הזמן שלנו, אנחנו צריכים לקום וללכת ולקוות שצהר יעזרו לנו למצוא רב אחר". אבל ברגע שהוא סיים לפרוק את הנאום שלו הוא לגמרי קיבל אותנו ואת הדרך שלנו ולא העיר על זה יותר כלום. ישבנו אצלו שעה וחצי, במהלכה הוא חפר על כל היבט של החתונה ולמה עושים אותו. אני מוכרחה להגיד שבתור כופרת-על, זה היה לי מאוד מעניין. הוא מעביר את הדברים בצורה מעניינת ומשתף את הזוג ("למה לדעתכם עושים ככה? איך אתם חושבים שהיו נוהגים לפני מאה שנה?") ככה שממש לא סבלתי, למרות שהרב זה מה שהכי הפחיד אותי בתהליך.
למרות שהפגישה קיבלה תפנית חיובית, מכאן הדברים רק התדרדרו...
(הערה חשובה למקרה שמישהי מתעניינת ברב: היינו צריכים להעביר לצהר אישור שהרב מסכים לערוך את החופה+אישור הסמכה. האישור שקיבלנו כלל מכתב מהרבנות הראשית, בו נכתב שלא רק שהבקשה של הרב מלכא להיות עורך חופות נדחתה – גם הערעור בבקשה נדחה... והם מתירים לו לערוך חופות רק בסביבת הקהילה שלו ובאישור רב הקהילה. אל המכתב הזה היה מצורף מכתב מהרב הראשי של עפולה, שהוא מאשר שהרב מלכא עורך חופות לשביעות רצונו ושהוא מאשר לו לערוך חופות.
לסיכום – הוא יכול לערוך חו"ק, אבל כנראה שרק באזור עפולה...)
הפגישה הייתה ביום שישי, והוא הבטיח שהוא יעביר את המסמכים לצהר ביום ראשון. הייתי בקשר עם צהר והם אמרו שכלום לא הגיע. ביום ד' א' התקשר אליו, והרב אמר: "אה, בכלל לא הייתי בעבודה מאז, אני בחופש על הנהר, אחזור לעבודה מחר ואשלח". אבל היינו אצלך בשישי ואמרת שתשלח בראשון-לא ידעת שאתה יוצא ל-4 ימי חופש? נו, שויין...
המסמכים הגיעו לצהר, והכל טוב ויפה.

ההורים של א' טענו שאני צריכה לקנות לו טלית לקראת החתונה. חשבתי שאני מתעלפת כשדמיינתי את עצמי צועדת לחנות של תשמישי קדושה... מה לי ולזה?!
כשהיינו בפגישה אצל הרב, הוא אמר שם נרצה לקנות טלית שנגיד לו והוא יפנה אותנו למקום עם מחיר טוב. בהתחלה ביררנו לבד באיזו חנות מפעל שלאבא שלי יצא להגיע אליה, ואז דיברנו עם הרב. הוא אמר שיזמין לנו מחנות מפעל (כנראה אחרת) ונתן מחיר הנמוך במאה ₪. הזמנו שתיים-לחתן ולאביו.
הרב אמר שיעדכן אותנו כשיגיעו הטליתות. חלף עבר לו הזמן, וכלום. א' התקשר. עדיין אין. אחרי כמה ימים התקשר שוב. עדיין אין. בסוף הטליתות הגיעו ביום החתונה! הזמנו אותן כחודש וחצי מראש, אבל אי אפשר לדעת מתי הרב הזמין אותן ולא אתפלא אם זה קרה רק אחרי שא' התקשר לשאול מה קורה. העיקר שהגיעו.

כשאמרנו לרב שחשוב לנו שהחופה תתחיל בזמן, הוא גיחך ואמר שאין סיכוי שהיא תתחיל לפני 21:30, במיוחד אם יש לנו הסעות, אבל שהוא יגיע בזמן. מאוד הפחיד אותי שהוא יאחר, אבל הפעם הוא הפתיע לטובה והגיע בשעה שנקבעה.
משום מה הוא החליט שאני צריכה להיות במעמד החתימה על הכתובה. מצד אחד שמחתי על השוויוניות, מצד שני זה ממש לא עניין אותי והתבאסתי שאני מפסידה את קבלת הפנים.
טוב, התיישבנו לנו במשרדים. בא צלם הוידיאו וביקש מכבוד הרב שבמקום לשבת במעגל, שנשב בחצי עיגול. הרב סירב בכל תוקף! הוא התעקש ששני העדים חייבים לשבת מצידיו, ושאם נפתח את המעגל החתן יהיה רחוק ממנו ויפספס דברים בכתובה. דקה אחרי זה הגיע גם ברצי וביקש את אותה בקשה-ונענה באותה תשובה תקיפה. שום וריאציה של משחק הכיסאות לא הייתה מקובלת עליו.
הפתעה לא צפויה נרשמה כשאחד הצלמים שאל מתי אני מתכוונת לתת לא' את הטבעת. היה לי חשוב לתת לו טבעת, וברגע שהבנתי מול איזה רב אני עומדת החלטתי לחסוך לעצמי הטפות ואפילו לא לבקש לתת טבעת בחופה, אלא לתת אותה בשלב אחר. כתבתי לברצי במייל שאולי זה יהיה בסלואו (שבסוף לא היה לנו) ושאחשוב על זה. כשעניתי לצלם שהוא שואל שאלה טובה, התערב הרב: "תתני לו בחופה אחרי שהוא מקדש אותך. הייתי בשוק, ושאלתי אם הוא יגיד משהו לפני הענקת הטבעת כדי שאדע שזה הרגע. הלא שלו היה מאוד נחרץ והוא סרב אפילו להשתמש במשפט המעצבן: "עכשיו הכלה תעניק מתנה לחתן...." אז קיוויתי שאבין לבד מתי הרגע. בעוד אני מאושרת, שמעתי את הרב מסנן לעצמו: "בעוד 50 שנה לא יידעו שאסור לנשים לתת טבעות..." נראה לי שהוא שכח שהרעיון היה שלו בכלל!!

לגבי שאל – השמלה שלי עם כתפיה עבה וללא מחשוף. תהיתי אם אני צריכה של, וכולם אמרו לי שלא. הרב מלכא שאל אם יש לי שאל וכשעניתי בשלילה עשה פרצוף חמוץ, אבל לא אמר כלום.

בתמונה: בגלל שלא הייתי בטוחה מתי אני אמורה לתת, הגנבתי לו את הטבעת ממש מהר, שהצלמים בקושי תפסו את זה... נקרעתי מצחוק, הרגשתי כאילו אני עושה משהו אסור...


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (28/10/13)

העברתי את המידע לרב של עפולה


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

החופה 
הייתי מאוד ייקית לגבי שעת התחלת החופה. לחצתי שההסעות יצאו בזמן וזה אכן מה שקרה. הסיבה העיקרית לייקיות הייתה שהאחיניות שלי היו צריכות לפזר פרחים. הן עוד לא בנות 3 והולכות לישון כבר ב-20:00, ופחדתי שהן לא יחזיקו מעמד. חוץ מזה, רציתי לכבד את מי שהגיע בזמן, ולהראות שהשעה שכתובה בהזמנה היא לא רק ליופי. בפועל החופה התחילה ברבע לתשע, וגם זה רק בגלל שהיה קשה לגרור את אבא של החתן מקבלת הפנים לטובת החתימה על הכתובה. אני מאוד גאה בעצמי שהצלחנו יחסית לדייק.
בגלל שאחת האחייניות הייתה גמורה ולא שיתפה פעולה, הצטרף אליהן אחיהן בן ה-7 ופיזר פרחים במקומה. המשפחות כבר חיכו בחופה, וא' ואני נכנסנו עם השיר "את יפה שלי" של מיקי גבריאלוב. לצערי למרות שהלכנו לאט וקיוויתי שגם האחיינים יאטו הכל, הגענו לחופה לפני שהתחיל החלק הכי יפה בשיר.
התמקמנו במקומותינו, ואז הרב הראה לנו מה זה ייקה... הוא התחיל להזיז אנשים: "אתה תיקח צעד לשם... אתה תעשה חצי צד לשם... לא, לא לשם, לצד השני! אתם לא עומדים טוב! ככה לא מנהלים חופה! ככה לא מנהלים חופה!" אין לי מושג אם הקהל שמע את זה, אני מניחה שכן. הוא ממש התעצבן על המשפחות שלנו! כשסוף סוף הוא היה מרוצה, התחלנו בטקס, ואז נתקלנו בבעיה חדשה... הוא לא הצליח לקרוא את הטקסט! זה היה הזוי לחלוטין, כי את הכתובה הוא הקריא לנו וגם כשהיינו אצלו בבית הוא הקריא לנו דברים, ופתאום הוא לא הצליח לקרוא! כל שניה הוא הראה לעד את המילה בה הוא נתקע והעד אמר לו מה להגיד. ה-זוי.
דבר ששכחתי לשאול מראש זה מתי אני אמורה להוריד את ההינומה. לשמחתי הרב אמר לי מתי אפשר להוריד, וזה היה בשלב מאוד מוקדם. 

לסיכום הסיפור של הרב: הוא סטלן, עקשן והזוי.
א-בל. למרות כל התלאות, ולמרות שברוב חוצפתו הוא נזף במשפחות, לזכותו יאמר שהוא הגיע בזמן, הציע מיוזמתו שאתן טבעת (על אף הפרצופים), ויתר על שאל (על אף הפרצופים) ,אמר מתי להוריד את ההינומה והדבר שהיה לי הכי הכי חשוב – סיים את החופה מהר. יש לי בעיה של לחץ דם נמוך ואני מתעלפת כשאני עומדת הרבה זמן (10-15 דקות) בלי לזוז. מאוד חששתי מזה. הסיכום היה שהוא יעשה חופה של 13 דקות. זה הרגיש יותר קצר.

הערה חשובה!
קרתה לנו מגה פדיחה. לי היה מובן מאליו שסבתא שלי תהיה בחופה. היא עמדה בחופות של האחים שלי והיא הסבתא היחידה שנשארה לי. גם להורים שלי זה היה ברור. היחידה שזה לא היה לה ברור היא סבתא שלי, שבחיים לא תעשה כלום בלי הזמנה. בלהט הארגונים אף אחד לא אמר לה לבוא לחופה, ובאמצע הטקס אמא שלי שואלת אותי למה סבתא לא איתנו. סבא של א' כן עמד בחופה, כך שזה היה מביך בטירוף ואפילו לא העזנו להעלות את הנושא הזה ולהתנצל.
אל תיקחו אף אחד כמובן מאלו! ודאו שכל מי שחשוב לכם שיעמוד בחופה ידע מכך.


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

מכסה אותי


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

תשל"כ


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

עונד לי טבעת


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

שובר את הכוס-כולם במתח!


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

אני מתה על התמונה הזאת-איך הוא מרוצה מעצמו!


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

צבע היין 
כשהסתיימה החופה, חיבקתי את אמא שלי ואז חיבקתי את אחותו של א', שעמדה לידה. לא ידעתי שהיא זו שמחזיקה את הכוס, וכל היין נשפך עלי! מזל מזל מזל שהיה לי שכל לא להקשיב לאנשים (וביניהם בעלי) שאמרו שיין לבן זה לא מקובל ולא יפה. זה הציל לי את השמלה!


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

שכחתי לציין משהו לגבי כוס הקידוש 
חברה של ההורים היא אומנית ומתעסקת בין היתר בזכוכית. היא הכינה לנו כמתנה כוס קידוש (סביר להניח שהחופה הייתה הפעם האחרונה שהיא תמלא את תפקידה, אבל ניחא...) עם השמות שלנו ותאריכי החתונה (עברי ולועזי). יחד איתם היא הכינה צלחת עם ברכה עליה. זה היה ממש יפה ולצערי לא אמרתי לצלם לצלם את זה! זו החשיבות של הכנת רשימה מסודרת של מה שחשוב...
בכל מקרה, זאת הייתה מתנה נורא יפה ואמא שלי ביקשה מהרב לציין בחופה שאת הכוס הכינה החברה האמנית - וכך היה.


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

שיר יציאה מהחופה 
הגעתי אליו במקרה-הנגן שלי נקנה במכירה של מחלקת אבדות באוניברסיטה, ככה שיש עליו מלא שירים שלא אני שמתי. יום אחד שמעתי את השיר הזה, מתוך הפסקול של שרק – ומיד ידעתי שזה זה. השיר נתן את אות הפתיחה לטירוף!


----------



## ray of light (28/10/13)

איזה קטע! 
אני גם רציתי אותו בתור שיר יציאה. הבחור לא הסכים אבל.. אז אתמול ביקשתי מהדיג'יי שזה יהיה השיר השני אחרי היציאה  כי במילא החיבוקים נישוקים זה איזה 10 דקות.


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

תכנית אומנותית 
יש לי נטייה כרונית להרוס הפתעות. איכשהו אני תמיד שומעת ורואה דברים שאני לא אמורה.
מצאתי בבית של ההורים תמונות מציצות ממעטפה. הסתכלתי וראיתי תמונות ילדות של א', אז הבנתי שיש מצגת. אבל גם אם לא הייתי רואה את זה, איתמר (מנהל האירוע) שאל את אבא שלי בנוכחותי: "יש לך מצגת להביא לי, נכון?" קצת טאקט לא היה מזיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז התכנית האומנותית התחילה בברכה של אמא שלי, שידעתי שתהיה כזאת כי היא ביקשה את רשותי.
אח"כ הייתה מצגת עם תמונות ילדות של א' ושלי ותמונות שלנו עם ובלי מיס הלן.
ואז הגיע תור החברות שלי... אוי, החברות האדירות שלי...
יש לנו מסורת של הכנת הפתעה לחתונה. בד"כ זה מצגת, אבל לפעמים קליפים או פלאש מוב. 
הם הכינו מצגת (שכללה בין השאר את אותן התמונות שהיו במצגת של ההורים, שכולם לקחו מהפייסבוק שלי....) כשברקע התנגנה המנגינה של "אני גנוב על לאה, לאה, לאה...." בעקרון זה היה מהבנות מהלימודים, אבל הם הזמינו את כל החברות שלי לבוא ובעזרת כמה דפים של מילים, שרו לנו כולם שיר שנכתב מנקודת המבט של מיס הלן. השיר גאוני וקליט, ולאורך כל הירח דבש א' ואני שרנו את החלקים ממנו שזכרנו. זה היה מהמם, מצחיק ומרגש. כשחזרנו, חלק מהאורחים סיפרו שגם הם זמזמו את השיר במשך ימים אחרי זה...


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

מתחבקים... 
אחיין שלי עמד ליד אמא שלי כשהיא בירכה, והוסיף ברכה משל עצמו: "מזל טוב עד 120!"


----------



## יום וליל (28/10/13)

בגלל זה אצלנו בבית לא צאמינים בהפתעות 
אני חונכתי שהפתעות זה דבר לא טוב.
(לדעתי זה כי אמא שלי לא יודעת לשמור סוד)


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

אמן בלונים 
לפני שנתיים הייתי בחתונה שהיה בה את אמן הבלונים ברק דגן0ורציתי גם. בהתחלה התלבטתי מכיוון שכל החברות שהיו בחתונה ההיא יהיו גם בחתונה שלי. היה לי ברור שאם אלך על זה, האמן לא יהיה ברק דגן, למרות שהוא תותח-על.
בעקבות המלצה של מישהי מהפורום יצרתי קשר עם בלוני ניר. ההתנהלות מולם הייתה לי מאוד לא נוחה. הוא הבטיח שיחזור אלי ולא חזר-וזה קרה כמה פעמים. מיילים נענו אחרי שבוע. גם ברמה האישית לא כ"כ התחברתי אליו משיחת הטלפון שלנו, אבל הבלגתי כי גם ככה זה ספק שאין לי יותר מדי קשר איתו במהלך האירוע.
א' התעקש לראות אותו בפעולה, והיה לניר אירוע בב"ש רק אחרי חודשיים וחצי, אז השארנו את זה באוויר. 
כבר חשבתי לרדת מהעניין, אבל באחד הימים חיפשתי שוב והגעתי לגלבוע מאוטו בלון. גלבוע היה ענייני מאוד וכבר מצא חן בעיניי יותר, מה גם שהמחירים היו יותר זולים. סגרנו איתי במייל אחרי ששכנעתי את א' שלא צריך לראות אירוע. 
כשלושה שבועות לפני האירוע שלחתי לגלבוע מייל כדי לוודא שהוא זוכר ולשאול מתי הוא מגיע. הוא ענה לי שהוא מגיע אחרי המנה השנייה, ושנדבר ביום זה וזה. נשארתי עם סימן שאלה כי אין לנו מנות באירוע, אבל אמרתי לעצמי שאשאל אותו כבר בטלפון. הוא לא התקשר, וזה קצת עצבן אותי, אבל זרמתי.
בפועל אין לי מושג מתי הוא הגיע, אבל הוא הגיע ועשה שמח וצבעוני ואני שמחה שלקחנו אותו. אני מקווה שהוא עמד בזמנים שקבענו, בדיעבד הייתי צריכה לבקש מההורים שלי לפקח.
מחירים: שעתיים עבודה עם 60 כובעים מוכנסים מראש – 1600 ₪.
שלוש שעות עבודה עם 80 כובעים מוכנים מראש – 1800 ₪.
אנחנו הלכנו על האופציה הראשונה וכך גם המליץ גלבוע, בגלל גודל החתונה.


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

איחוד מרגש-יוצאי אנטרטיקה 
לפני כשלוש שנים הייתי בטיול מדהים באנטרטיקה. הכרתי שם בין היתר בחור מצפון אירלנד (שהיא מדינה נפרדת מאירלנד) ובחורה מהונג קונג, שלימים הפכו לזוג. שניהם מאוד אוהבים טיולים והבחור בכלל נווד. הם גרים כרגע בהונג קונג ולא יכלו לסרב להזמנה לבוא לחתונה ולשלב אותה בטיול במזרח התיכון!
היה מאוד מרגש לפגוש אותם בנסיבות כאלה, וגם בשבילם זו הייתה חוויה מיוחדת. לצערי לא יצא לי לבלות איתם על אף שהם שהו בישראל כשבועיים, מאחר ואחרי החתונה היה חג+שבת חתן ולמחרת השבת חתן כבר טסנו.


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

קצת שיכורה מדי 
בשביל לקלוט שה"כדור ברזל" אמור להיות על הרצפה...


----------



## haych (28/10/13)




----------



## haych (28/10/13)

קשקושים לרחבה 
אני לא רציתי כי הבלונים מספיקים בעיניי, אבל א' רצה. בדיוק פתחו בעפולה חנות שנקראת "נצנצים" שיש בה קשקושים לרחבה והפתעות למסיבת רווקות. היה מבצע של 200 קשקושים לרחבה ב-150 ₪  במקום ב-250. הלכנו לשם ולא היינו מרוצים ממה שהחבילה מספקת, אז הרכבנו בעצמנו ועדיין הגענו לאותו מחיר. קנינו בעיקר גיטרות, משרוקיות, כובעים ומשקפיים. גיטרות-מיותרות לחלוטין! זה משהו שמעצבן להחזיק ביד וזה די תקוע. מהר מאוד הן נעלמו. מרגע שהתחילו לצאת הבלונים נעלמו גם כל שאר הקשקושים לרחבה. מסקנה: אין צורך בגם וגם! מספיק או קשקושים או בלונים.
אגב, קנינו 2 חבילות גיטרות ואבא שלי עמל על ניפוחן. חבילה שלמה הייתה דפוקה לגמרי והוא לא הצליח לנפח אותן. מזל שהחנות קרובה לבית של ההורים-הוא קפץ לשם וכשגם הם לא הצליחו לנפח הם החליפו לו את החבילה.

בתמונה: הסבא התותח של א'...


----------



## haych (28/10/13)




----------



## O n y X (28/10/13)

אפשר את הכתובת 
של ה"נצנצים"?
למקרה שאני אעבור בעפולה בחודשים הקרובים..


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

בוודאי 
רחוב קהילת ציון 13. זה ליד התחנה המרכזית, פחות או יותר מול ההום סנטר.


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

דיג'יי - בן גוטר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תקשיבו ותקשיבו לי טוב. אין לי מושג איך הדיג'יי הגאון שלנו לא מוזכר בפורום הזה, על אחת כמה וכמה כשהוא גר במרכז.
תשננו את השם: בן גוטר המלך!!!! אין דברים כאלה. הוא הספק שהכי הייתי מרוצה ממנו, ומעשה שהיה כך היה:
כמה ימים לפני שהתארסנו היינו בחתונה של החבר הכי טוב של א', ובן היה הדיג'יי שם. א' רקד כמו משוגע ואני פחות נהניתי מהמוסיקה (בדיעבד הסתבר שזה בגלל הטעם של בני הזוג). כשהתחלנו עם ההכנות לחתונה א' הודיע שזה הדיג'יי שלנו ואני התנגדתי. הוא הזכיר לי איזה טירוף היה בחתונה ההיא, ואני אמרתי שזה החבר הכי טוב שלו וגם אם כל השירים היו מהדיסק של מרגול הוא היה משתגע על הרחבה.
אבל בגלל שלי היה חשוב צלם ספציפי ודיג'יי פחות היה לי חשוב, זרמתי איתו.
נפגשנו עם בן-ולא היה צריך יותר מזה. הוא ישר קלט את הראש שלנו, היה כייפי וזורם. 
והשוס הגדול שלו-יש לו תופים אלקטרוניים. תוך כדי השירים הוא מתופף על התופים, מגביר את הקצב של השיר ומוסיף לטירוף. זה מעולה במיוחד בשירים בהם יש קטע רגוע כזה באמצע השיר, שאז אנשים מתנדנדים בחוסר נוחות עד שיחזור הקצב.. הוא מתופף במרץ ובעצם מונע את הקטעים המתים.
לי היה חשש היסטרי מנושא המוסיקה. פחדתי שבגלל שיש לנו קהל מזרחי גדול-זו תהיה המוסיקה שתשלוט על הרחבה. המשפחה של א' לא דופקת יותר מדי דין וחשבון וכשהיא רוצה משהו היא תדרוש ותקבל אותו...
הבעתי את החשש שלי בפני בן, ובסופו של דבר המוסיקה הייתה כ"כ מגוונת (רצינו מגוון רחב של סגנונות) שלא היה בכלל איפה לדחוף מלא מזרחית... אפילו היה מעט מדי, וכשאמא של א' אמרה שחסר לה, הוא פנה לבן שעשה רצף של 3-4 שירים מזרחיים-ואחריהם חזר לשגרה. כולם היו מרוצים, הרחבה תמיד הייתה מלאה ובגלל החשש המוקדם שלי, היה לי הצורך לסגוד לעמדת הדיג'יי כל שתי שניות... אני לא יודעת איך לשכנע אנשים ללכת אליו אבל מילה שלי-קחו את בן גוטר ולא תצטערו!
בן ממש הלך לקראתנו במחיר ועשה לנו הנחה ענקית, לכן לא אפרסם את המחיר שלו. תעשו לעצמכם טובה ולכו לפגישה איתו.


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

הסלואו שלא היה 
לגבי סלואו – א' ואני לא הצלחנו לבחור שיר שנסכים עליו. בסוף ויתרנו על זה וזה עדיין קצת חסר לי. רציתי את הרגע האינטימי שלנו מיד אחרי שהפכנו לזוג נשוי, וזה גם מניב תמונות יפות. בערך יומיים לפני החתונה כתבתי בפורום שאין לנו סלואו, ורק חודש אחרי ראיתי שמישהי הגיבה לי ביום החתונה והמליצה שכן נמצא משהו, כדי שלא נצטער אח"כ. צדקה הבחורה. ממליצה גם לכם...
(בתמונה-מסיימים את הערב עם שיר החופה שלנו)


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

הסתיימה החתונה, ועכשיו קצת חפירה על הירח דבש 
חיפשנו טיול שמשלב טרקים וטבע (בשבילי) ובטן גב (בשבילו). בהמלצת josie 1986 ובשינוי קל, בחרנו לנסוע לקניה, טנזניה וזנזיבר (אי ששיך גם הוא לטנזניה).
נסענו לשלושה שבועות וכל הטיול (לא כולל טיסות) עלה כ-20000 ₪, כשההוצאה העיקרית הייתה הטיפוס על הקלימנג'רו.


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

קניה 
עשינו ספארי בן 3 ימים שהיה מושלם לחולת חיות כמוני. זכינו לראות את הנדידה הגדולה, של אלפי גאנו שנודדים וחוצים את נהר המארה.כמו כן, ביקרנו בבית יתומים לפילים וראינו פילפילונים מתוקים אוכלים מבקבוק ומשחקים בבריכת בוץ כמו ילדים


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

הנדידה הגדולה-חוצים את הנהר


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

הנדידה הגדולה-קופצים מהצוק 
אם כולם קופצים מהצוק, גם אתה תקפוץ?!?


----------



## funfly (28/10/13)

ממש מלך האריות....מדהים!!


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

הנדידה הגדולה - לאחר החציה המוצלחת


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

צ'יטה


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

פיל פילון


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

סורי, קשה לי לבחור...


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

טנזניה 
טיפסנו על הקלימנג'רו. זה היה קשה בטירוף בגלל המחסור בחמצן וכל הדרך דיברנו על זה שאנחנו מתעללים בעצמנו בירח הדבש, ועוד משלמים על זה כסף...
אחרי 4 ימים של טיפוס, מתחילים לטפס לפסגה בחצות, כדי להגיע בזריחה. יש מינוס מעלות ויורד שלג. הרגליים מסרבות להישמע לגוף בגלל המחסור בחמצן. לא' היה יותר קשה מלי (לגברים יש יותר מסת שריר ולכן הם צריכים יותר חמצן). התפצלנו מהזוג השני שהיה איתנו בקבוצה ועלינו ממשששש לאט. בשלב מסוים הבנו שלפסגה כבר לא נגיע. החלטנו לעלות עד לנקודת ציון מסוימת, והעלייה אליה הייתה חדה בטירוף ולקחה נצח. את הזריחה ראינו מהדרך... כשהגענו לנקודה ההיא, קרסתי על השלג. המדריכים האיצו בנו להצטלם ליד השלט ולרדת. א' היה על הפנים והשלים עם זה שלא נגיע לפסגה (כל הדרך טפטפנו לעצמנו שזה לא מובן מאליו שנגיע ושזה בסדר אם לא, שהבריאות שלנו חשובה יותר מהכל ולא עולים בכל מחיר). אני הייתי מתוסכלת נורא מלהיות כ"כ קרוב ולא להגיע עד הסוף. הפסגה הייתה במרחק כשעה עליה בעליה יותר מתונה. (עד לאותה נקודה כבר טיפסנו 7 שעות, ועד לנקודה ממנה יוצאים לפסגה עלינו עוד 6 שעות במהלך היום) הסתכלתי למעלה, ראיתי שהיא נראית ממש במרחק נגיעה... ושאלתי את המדריכים אם לדעתם אני אוכל לעשות את זה. הם פערו עיניים ורצו למות... גם ככה הלכנו לאט, עצרנו כל שניה ועכבנו אותם-עכשיו המשוגעת הזאת עוד רוצה להמשיך? הם אמרו לי בהיסוס שאני יכולה לנסות, אז בחרתי לנסות. א' שאב ממני כוחות ולשמחתי הסכים לנסות גם הוא. המשכנו ללכת, הוא הקיא והרגיש יותר טוב, ופתאום נתן רייס. אני הלכתי ממש לאט, על סף התמוטטות, כשבדרך אנשים מעודדים אותי, אומרים לי כל הכבוד, את כמעט שם, את יכולה לעשות את זה, גם אני הייתי במצבך... זה נתן לי המון כוח. 
בסוף הגעתי עשר דקת אחרי א', שעתיים ועשר דקות אחרי השעה המשוערת... אחרי שראיתי את א' פרצתי בבכי. בגלל הקושי, בגלל ההישג, בגלל שהמשכנו נגד כל הסיכויים, בגלל התסכול שהיה לי שלא נגיע לפסגה... היה לי פרץ רגשות מטורף. עם כל הקושי והסבל והעובדה שמבלים למעלה גג עשר דקות כי חייבים לרדת בשביל לקבל חמצן (מרגישים את גוף נרדם) – זו הייתה חוויה משמעותית בטירוף. אני גאה בי על הכוח לדחוף את שנינו, אני גאה בו שהוא המשיך למרות שהיה גמור ואני גאה בנו שהגענו לגובה של 5895 מ'!


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

אחד הקרחונים שעל הפסגה


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

מוקדם יותר-מהדרך למעלה


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

נוף


----------



## JewelStone88 (28/10/13)

ממש ריגשת אותי!! 
כאילו, דמעות בעיניים והכל...
אפילו אני גאה בכם וירח הדבש שלכם נשמע חלומי!


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

ריגש אותי לשמוע שריגשתי אותך!


----------



## yaelik10 (28/10/13)

ואווו 
זה נשמע קשה בטרוף אבל כל הכבוד לכם שהתמדתם והגעתם עד לפסגה 

התמונות מדהימות !!!!


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

זנזיבר 
היינו בזניזבר 5 ימים-מתוכם 4 ימים בחוף. ישנו במלון מטורף של הכל כלול. כל היום רק התגלגלנו מצד לצד, אכלנו ושתינו. היה מושלם! רק שאני מיציתי אחרי יומיים...
ביום החמישי היינו בעיר היחידה שבזנזיבר, שהיא עיר מאוד הסטורית.


----------



## haych (28/10/13)




----------



## haych (28/10/13)




----------



## haych (28/10/13)




----------



## haych (28/10/13)

תם ונשלם...


----------



## O n y X (28/10/13)

ואו! מדהים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קראתי בכל מיני מקומות שזנזיבר לא בטוחה לישראלים..
איך היה לכם שם?


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

היה מעולה 
בזנזיבר הרגשנו הכי בטוחים.
חברים שלנו היו שם בירח דבש של שלושה שבועות ואמרו לנו להזהר לא להגיד מאיפה אנחנו ולהמציא מדינה עם שפה לא נפוצה (כי כל מציעי השירותים למיניהם יודעים כמה מילים בשפות כמו ספרדית, פורטוגזית, צרפתית...)
אמרנו לכולם שאנחנו מישראל והיה בסדר גמור. התגובה המיידית הייתה: "אההההה... שלום שלום!" 

"הבעיה" העיקרית היא שמדובר באוכלוסייה של מוסלמים, ככה שצריך לשמור על צניעות-לא להתנשק בפומבי, לא ללבוש גופיות וכדומה. בחופים הפרטיים של בתי המלון גם עם זה אין בעיה.


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

לסיכום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
30 עמודי וורד הגיעו אל קיצם. כל הכבוד למי שקרא הכל, מקווה שלא שעממתי אתכם... 
היה לי העונג לבלות בפורום בתקופת ההכנות. עזרתם לי מאוד, נתתם ראיונות, תמכתם וגם נהניתי לקרוא וללמוד על עולם החתונות בכלל. הפורום הזה הוא קהילה נהדרת עם אנשים מקסימים, ואני שמחה שיצא לי להכיר חלק מכם במפגש פורום.
מקווה שמשהו מכל הדגשים שנתתי והלקחים שהפקתי יתרום לכלות וחתנים עתידיים וגם אם לא-נהניתי לחלוק אתכם את משנתי.
אני לא הולכת לשום מקום בינתיים, קשה להפסיק את ההתמכרות הזאת, ואני גם לא מעוניינת להפסיק...
תודה על הכל, אוהבת אתכם.


----------



## haych (28/10/13)

ועוד משהו שחשוב לי להגיד 
(רק ה' יודע איך אני אצליח לקום בעוד 3 שעות לעבודה...)

ממש תודה לכולם על המילים החמות והמחמאות. הייתי מודה לכל הודעה באופן אישי, אבל זה נורא מביך אותי לקבל מחמאות... אז תדעו שאני מאוד מעריכה ומאוד שמחה לקרוא את התגובות שלכם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לילה טוב


----------



## His sister Pam (28/10/13)

תודה לך! 
על ההשקעה והפירוט!
היה כיף לקרוא


----------



## פיבי הרטי (28/10/13)

אחלה של חתונה היתה לכם 
למרות כל הקשיים שהיו לך בדרך ספקים משפחה שלו שלך
העיקר שעשיתם משהו שנהנתים בו והעיקר זה מה שבא אחרי זה.
תודה על השיתוף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



30 עמודים??? החלטתי להתחיל לכתוב את הקרדיטים כבר עכשיו למרות שיש עוד 4ה חודשים פחות יומיים ואני כבר בעמוד ה3 אמאל'ה מה יצא לי מזה. 
יותר גרוע מהספר פרויקט שהגשתי


----------



## Ruby Gem (28/10/13)

איזה כיף לחזור מירח דבש ולקרוא דבר ראשון 
את הקרדיטים שלך.
היה מעניין (אני אוהבת קרדיטים ארוכים!), אהבתי לקרוא גם על ירח דבש וגם אהבתי מאוד את הכנות שלך.
אתם מקסימים!


----------



## josie1986 (28/10/13)

מזל טוב! 
נהניתי לקרוא ושמחה שתרמתי את חלקי הצנוע...
התמונות מהממות (גם של החתונה וגם של ירח הדבש).

מאחלת לכם המשך חיים מלאי אהבה ועניין ביחד.


----------



## O n y X (28/10/13)

מזל טוב! 
איזה כיף לראות סוף סוף קרדיטים מהצפון..תודה רבה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/10/13)

היה ממש כיף לקרוא! 
אתם נקראים כזוג מקסים (ואפילו פגשתי אותך ויכולה להעיד שאת מקסימה)!
נשמע שהייתה לכם חתונה יפה ומושקעת, שנהניתם מכל רגע וגם, שהפקתם את התובנות הנכונות. 

מאחלת לכם זוגיות מאושרת ושמחה!


----------



## ronitvas (28/10/13)

שאפו על הקרדיטים 
קראתי הכל ונהניתי מאוד!!!
שנתיים עבדתי בצפון בהפקת אירועים, כך שממש יכולתי להתחבר לדברים שעברת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שמחה שכתבת בפירוט רק גם את הדברים הפחות טובים.
שמחה שכתבת מחירים ושמחה שעזרנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



את יפהפיה - האושר והיופי פורץ מכל התמונות


----------



## NoFi M (28/10/13)

אני לא מגיבה הרבה על קרדיטים... 
אבל היה לי ממש כיף לקרוא!!
גם כי אתם צפוניים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וגם כי הכל נשמע ממש מקסים ובאווירה טובה ובלי להשתגע יותר מדי - כמו שאני מקווה שגם אנחנו נהיה!

אז מזל טוב וזה


----------



## ray of light (29/10/13)

אל תלכי, תישארי איתנו פה! 
אני נהניתי מאוד לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלכם + של הירח דבש. נראה שהיה לכם כיף במיוחד.
אני ממש שמחה בשבילכם! כשקראתי את הקרדיטים נזכרתי בתקופת הרווקות שלך כשגרנו בב"ש.. זה היה נראה כזה מזמן ואני זוכרת ששוחחנו ביחד עם ה' ובכיתן על זה ששתיכן רווקות ולא מוצאות זוגיות. אז קודם כל מזל ששתיכן מצאתן. וא' באמת אחלה בחור, ממה שאני הכרתי. 
מאחלת לכם חיי זוגיות טובים ושמחים, עם הרבה שיתוף ואהבה. 

עשית לי חשק לפתוח את קובץ הקרדיטים שלי ולעדכן שם כמה דברים


----------



## FayeV (28/10/13)

מאוד נהינתי לקרוא 
אני כל כך אוהבת קרדיטים מפורטים. נראה שהיה (ונראיתם) נהדר, ואני מאוד מאוד שמחה שכתבת גם על הדברים שהיו פחות טובים.

המון המון מזל טוב!


----------

